# [RANKING] CPU-Z Benchmark Rangliste



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

Seit kurzem ist die neue Version 1.73 von CPU-Z erschienen und bietet nun ein eigenes "Benchmark Feature".
UPDATE: CPU-Z Version 1.74!!

Ich würde hier gerne eine Ranking-Tabelle dazu machen.

CPU-Z 1.74 Download: CPU-Z | Softwares | CPUID

Die Regeln sind denke ich klar 



Spoiler



Hier trotzdem nochmal für diejenigen, die sie noch nicht kennen.

- Jeder darf pro CPU ein Ergebnis eintragen

- Am Screenshot darf nicht per Fotoshop etc. editiert/manipuliert worden sein.

- Am Screenshot muss 4x CPU-Z mit folgenden Reitern offen sein: Benchmark, CPU, Mainboard, RAM

- Bei einem Update das neue Ergebnis als Kommentar hinterlassen und UPDATE dahinter schreiben.



Entweder die .zip oder .exe herunterladen und Installieren. 
Dann im Reiter Benchmark  auf "Bench CPU" klicken und kurz warten bis der Benchmark fertig ist. 

*Um das Ergebnis nicht zu verfälschen, am besten alle Hintergrundprogramme schließen!*

Das Ergebnis anschließend bitte in folgendem Format Posten:

*CPU-Z Version | Single-Core Punktzahl | Multi-Core Punktzahl | Username | CPU Name @ Core x Takt + SMT (Multi x Bus / VCore) | Mainboard | RAM: Riegel x Kapazität Name Frequenz CL-Zeiten | OS | OC | LINK*

_Beispiel:

v1.73 | 1640| 16400 | SSJ4Crimson | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x 100MHz / 1,15V) | Gigabyte G1 Sniper | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-10-10-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK_

Bitte noch mit angeben, ob es sich um eine Desktop oder Mobil CPU handelt, damit ich weiß in welche Liste ich das eintragen muss. (Kenne leider nicht alle CPUs auswendig  )

Anleitung zum LINK:



Spoiler



Um den Link am Ende der Zeile hinzuzufügen, klickt auf Euren angehängten Screenshot und wählt "Link in neuem Tab öffnen". Dann kopiert die Adresse des neuen Tabs und fügt sie am Ende der Zeile ein. 
Dann könnt ihr auf "Vorschau" klicken, und der Link wird automatisch umgewandelt. Dann nur noch den Text in "Link" ändern und fertig 

Wenn Euer Browser den Link nicht automatisch umwandelt, könnt Ihr es so machen:

Den Screenshot per Anhang hochladen. Dann in die Vorschau gehen und den Screenshot im Neuen Tab öffnen. Dann die Adresse des Tabs kopieren und folgendermaßen verlinken:

[*url=http://Adresse des verlinken screenshots]Link[/url*] 
(Ihr müsst aber die Sternchen und alle Leerzeichen weglassen, nur anders kann ich es hier nicht schreiben)
​



Bei einem neuen Ergebnis bitte einen neuen Post mit dem neuen Ergebnis und UPDATE dazuschreiben 


Ich werde versuchen die Tabelle so oft wie möglich zu Aktualisieren und aktuell zu halten.

Bitte noch mit angeben ob es sich um eine Desktop oder eine Mobil-CPU handelt!


Sollte jemand fragen oder Anregungen haben, einfach PN an mich 

UPDATE:

Auf Wunsch des Users "DaXXes" bitte noch das Betriebssystem und ob Übertaktet wurde mit angeben.

UPDATE:
Tabelle jetzt mit CPU-Z Version.  Ist denke ich ein guter Kompromiss zwischen "Neuer Thread" und "Extra Tabelle"
Werde aber vermutlich noch eine zusätzliche Tabelle für 1.74 Anfertigen


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

RANKING Intel Desktop-CPUs
*Multicore-Ranking*


 | CPU-Z Version | Multi-Core Points | Username | CPU | Mainboard | RAM | OC | OS | LINK 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | v1.73 
| 15047 | euMelBeumel | 2x X5650 @ 12x 4 GHz (22x 182 MHz / 1,250v) | EVGA SR-2 | 12x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Windows 7 x64 | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 14243 Punkte | Bull56 | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,75GHz (38x 125 MHz / 1,383v) | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x 8GB Corsair DDR4 2800 MHz CL 16-18-18-37-2T | OS: Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: JA | 
Link

| v1.73 | 13621 Punkte | HisN | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,5 GHz (45x 100 MHz / 1,31v) | Asus Rampage V Extreme | 8x 8GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36-2T | Win 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 13604 | kampfschaaaf-1366-12 | Intel XEON X5690 @ 12x 3,43GHz + SMT (26x 133MHz / 1,18V) | Intel S5520HC | 6x 4GB Hyundai DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-1t | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
 Link 


| v1.73 |13554 | Löschzwerg | Intel Xeon E5 v3 ES 14x 2,2GHz + SMT (22x 100MHz / 0,816V) | Asus X99-A | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2133MHZ CL31-31-31-63 3T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 12909 | KeBeNe | Intel XEON X5680 @ 12x 3,33GHz + SMT (25x 133MHz / 1,2V) | HP Z800 | 12x 4GB Migron 1333Mhz | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link


| v1.73 | 12248 Punkte | Incredible Alk | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41x 100 MHz / 1,200v) | Gigabyte X99 SOC-Force | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 18-17-17-40 2T | OS: Win7 x64 Ultimate | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 
11944 | minicoopers | i7 5820k@6x5,375GHz @ (43x125/1,5v) | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x4GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | Windows 10 x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link
 | v1.73 | 10981 | DanielX| 
2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz
 (24x100 / 0.87V) | Supermicro X10DRI-T | 4x 8
GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T
 | Windows Server 2012 R2 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
Link


| v1.73 | 10809 | Softy| i7-5820K @ 6x 4,9 GHz + SMT @ (49x100/1,51V) | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja |
Link


| v1.73 | 10206 | JayR91 | Intel Core i7 5820K @ 6x 4,7GHz + SMT (47x 100MHz / 1,35V) | Gigabyte X99 UD4 | 1x 8GB Corsair DDR4 2400MHZ CL 15-15-15-36-278-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit |  OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 
| 10001 | Softy| i7-5820K @ 6x 4,5 GHz + SMT @ (36x125/1,25V) | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link
| v1.74 | 9980 
| [DCD]Pippo68 
| Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4,4Ghz + Smt (22X200Mhz/1,36V) 
| ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme 
| 3x4GB G-Skill DDR3 2100
 MHz CL 9-12-12-31-2 
| Win7x64-Ultimate 
| OC: Ja 
| Link 


| v1.73 | 9779 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 6x 4,5 GHz + SMT @ (45 x 100 / 1,300V | ASUS P9X79 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
LINK
 | v1.74 |9627 | M21Gunner |Intel Core i7 6700k @ 4,5Ghz+ SMT (45 x 100 / 1.296V | Asus Maximus Vlll Hero | 2x8GB CORSAIR Vengeance LPX Black DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-36-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64bit | OC : Ja |
Link


| v1.73 | 9358 | iReckyy | i7 5820K @ 6 x 4,25 GHz + SMT (34 x 125 / 1,08 V) | Gigabyte X99 SoC Champion | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35-300-1T | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: JA | 
 Link 
| v1.73 | 9129 | kampfschaaaf-1366-6 | Intel XEON W3680 @ 6x 5,05GHz + SMT (30x 167,5MHz / 1,5V) | ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME | 3x 2GB ADATA Gaming V2 DDR3 2010MHZ CL 8-10-8-24 1t | Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 9115 | mcproll | Intel Core i7-5820K @ 6 x 4.2 GHz + SMT (42 x 100 / 1.160v) | ASRock X99 Extreme 4 | 4 x 4 GB Crucial DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15 | Windows 10 Pro | OC: Ja | 
LINK
| v1.74 | 9082 | DeaD-A1m | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,7GHz+SMT|(44x107/1,2V) | 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC:Ja| 
L
ink


| v1.73 | 8605 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960x@ 4,4GHz | Foxconn Quantumian-1 | 4x8GB Mushkin DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24-1T | Windows 7 Pro 64Bit | OC:Ja | Link?


| v1.73 | 7598 | kampfschaaaf-1366-8 | Intel XEON X5570 @ 8x 3,3GHz + SMT (25x 133MHz / 1,2V) | Intel S5520HC | 6x 4GB Hyundai DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-1 | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link


| v1.73 | 7515 | AnkerEde | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 6 x 4,18GHz + SMT (22 x 190 / 1,336) | ASUS Sabertooth X58 | RAM: 2 x 4GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1520MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T | Win 10 Pro x64 | JA | Link

| v1.73 | 
7281| Darkearth27 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4 x 5150 MHz + SMT (51x 100.98MHz / 1,399V) | ASUS Z97 Pro-Gamer | 2x 8GB G.Skill Ares Blue DDR3 2100MHz CL 11-13-13-31-1 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 7229 | KingBeike | Intel Core i7-4770k @ 4 x 5,1 GHz + SMT (50x100 / 1.398V) | ASRock Z87 Pro3 | 4 x 4 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistic Sport, DDR3-1600, CL 9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link
| v1.73 | 7068 | Jan565 | Intel Xeon X5650 6x 4GHz + SMT (20x 200MHz / 1,312V) | Gigabyte X58A-UD3R | 4x 2GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Wind 7 HP x64 | OC: Ja
 | v1.73 | 6652 | Moon_Knight | Intel Core i7 @ 4 x 4,7GHz + SMT (47 x 100 / 1,25) | Asus Sabertooth Mark 2 | RAM: 2 x 8 G.Skill TridentX F3-2666C11D-16GTXD 2666MHz 11-13-13-35 T1 | Windows 10 | OC: Ja | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 6651 | Tr1ckSilv3r | Intel i7 4770k @ 4 x 4,7Ghz + SMT (47 x 100 / 1,299V) | Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H | RAM: 2 x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | Win10 Pro | OC:JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 
6481 | superdash| Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4x 4,2GHz + SMT (42x 100MHz / 1,26V) | Asus Z170 Pro Gaming | 2x 8GB Crucial DDR4 2400MHZ CL 16-16-16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link


| v1.73 | 6476 Punkte | jkox11 | Intel Core i7-4790K @4,6GHz (46 x 100Mhz) | Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 | G.Skill TridentX 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 | Win 7 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
 Link 


| v1.73 | 6460 | Websemmel1975 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,6GHz + SMT (46x 100MHz / 1,22V) | Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-12-12-31 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 6154 | Goldrabe | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4398,97MHz + SMT (44x 99,98MHz / 1,249V) | Gigabyte G1. Sniper Z97 | 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 7 Home 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
Link 
| v1.73 | 5860 | c00LsPoT | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4x 4,6GHz + SMT (46x 100MHz / 1,38V) | AsRock Z77 Extreme6 | 4x 8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 5798 | saarlandurpils | Core I7 2600K@4x4,55Ghz+ SMT (45x101 mhz /1,296V) | Asrock Z68 Pro3 | 2x4GB G Skill RipjawsX DDR3 1833 8 9 9 24 | Win 10 64 | OC | 
Link


| v1.73 | 5781 | Darkscream | Core i7 3770@4x4,2GHz+SMT (41x102,7MHz /1,12V) | Asrock Z77 Extrem6 | 2x8GB Mushkin Blackline Frostbyte 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Windows 10 Pro64 | OC: JA | 
LINK

| v1.73 
| 5722 | Guru4GPU | i7 2600k @ 4x 4,5GHz + SMT (45x100MHz 1,34V) | ASrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | 4x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-2 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 5679 | Felgenfuzzi |Core i7 3770 @ 4 x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41*100 Mhz /1,07V) | Asrock Z77 Pro 4 | 2 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1866 CL 9-9-9-27| Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
LINK 


| v1.73 | 5515 | Notafreak | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x 100MHz / 1,32V) | Asus P8P67 Deluxe | 2x 4GB A-Data DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 -T | Windows 10 Pro 64 | OC: JA | 
LINK
 | v1.73 | 5336 | biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz (47x100 / 1.35V) | Asus Z87-Deluxe | 2x 8GB DDR3 1600@ 2133 10-12-12-31 2T | Win. 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 | 5274 | K-putt | Intel XEON 1230v3 @ 3,7GHz + SMT (27x 99,94) | ASRock H87 Pro4 | 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistix 1600MHZ CL 8-8-8-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein  | 
 Link 



| v1.73 | 5268 | JackBauer006 | Intel Core i7 3770 @ 4x 3,9GHz + SMT (39x 100MHz / 0,90V) | MSI Z77A-GD65 GAMING | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR3 2134MHZ CL 11-11-11-30 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link? 

| v1.73 | 5182 | Teamworks | Intel Core i7 3820@4,12GHz+SMT (40x 103MHz / 1,25V)| ASUS Sabertooth X79 | 4x4GB Corsair DDR3 1648MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link
| v1.73 | 5103 | HWPoldi | Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4x 4.75GHz (47 x 101MHz / 1.4V) | Gigabyte Z77MX-D3H | 2x 8 GB GeIL EVO Leggera DDR3 1866 CL9-10-9-28 2T | Win 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 | 5103 | Fushigi01 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT | MSI H97 Guard-Pro | 2x 4GB G.Skill Ares CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 


| v1.73 
| 5102 | rtxus | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT | Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 | 2x4GB Crucial DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | Win 7 Pro x64 | OC: nein | 
Link


| v1.73 | 5071 Punkte | nagele0706 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x3,4GHz (36x100MHz/1,08V) | MSI Z97 G43 | 2x 8GB Team Group Vulcan Series DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-35 | OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
 Link 


| v1.73 | 5066 Punkte | Jabdah | Intel Core i5 4590K @ 4x 4,5GHz (45x 100MHz / 1,220V) | Gigabyte H97 D3H | 2x 8GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHZ CL 9-10-9-1 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 5053 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT | MSI H87I | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 4762 | Lo_Wang | Intel Core i5@ 4x 4,5GHz (45 x 100MHz / 1,17V) | ASUS P8P67 | 2x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24| Windwos 7 Ultimate 64 Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 
4674 | ChrisMSI | Core i7 920 @ 4037mhz + SMT (20 x 201,89 / 1,344v) |Lanparty JR X58 T2H6 | Corsair vangeance 2*4gb DDR3@807,4mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | win7 | OC:ja| LINK


| v1.73 | 4505 Punkte | Zocker_Boy | 3570K @ 4x4,5 GHz (45x100.0 / 1,28 V) | Asus P8Z77 VLX | 2x 8 GB Geil evo leggera DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | OS: Win 7 Pro x64 | OC: JA |  LINK? 

| v1.73 | 4464 | DaXXes | Intel Xeon E3 1270 @ 4x 3,8 GHz + SMT | Foxconn H67M-V | 2x 4 GB Corsair XMS DDR3 1333 | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | Link?


| v1.73 | 4274 | -Ultima- | Intel Core i5@ 4x3,4Ghz ( 38 x 100,01MHz / 1,008V) | ASRock z77 Pro4 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windwos 7 Ultimate 64 Bit | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 3955 Punkte | Ion | Intel Core i5-4590 @ 4x 3.7GHz (37 x 100MHz) | AsRock B85M-ITX | 2x Kingston HyperX Fury 1600MHz CL9 | OS: Win 7 Home x64 | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 3786 Punkte | M0rgoth | Intel Core i5 3350P @ 4x 3,6GHz (35x 103,27MHz / 0,936V) | ASRock Z77 Pro3 | 2x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1928MHZ CL 9-10-9-28 | OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
LINK
| v1.73 | 3575 | big-erL | Core i 7 860 @ 4x3 Ghz ( 22x 140Mhz / 1,08V | MSI P55-GD65 | 4x 2GB OCZ DDR3 1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | Win7 x64 | OC: ja | Link


| v1.73 | 3572 Punkte | Nils16866 | Core i5 4570 @ 4x 3,2GHz (36x 100MHz / 1,085V) | Asus Z97 Pro Gamer | 4x 2GB GSkill DDR3 1600MHZ CL 7-8-7-24 | OS: Windows 8.1 | OC: NEIN | 
Link 


| v1.73 | 3432 | screamer007 | Intel Core i5 3350P @ 4 x 3,3 GHz (33 x 100 / 0,968 V) | MSI Z77A-G45 | 4 x 4 GB G.SKILL RipjawsX DDR3 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 2274 | Notafreak | Intel Q6600 @ 2880Mhz (9 x 320 / 1,325V) |Abit IP35 Pro | RAM: 2 x 2GB A-Data DDR2 800 5-5-5-18-2T| Win8.1 Pro | OC:JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 2003 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Intel Core i3-3220 @2x3,3GHz +SMT (33x100MHz / 0,73V) | ASRock B75M-GL R2.0 | 2x4GB G-Skill DDR3 1600 CL11-11-11-28 1T | WIN10 Home | OC:nein | 
Link


| v1.73 |1973 | Chicago | i3 3220 @ 2x 3,3 GHz + SMT (33x 100 / 0,982V) | Biostar H61MLV2 | RAM: 2 x 4Gb Mushkin Silverline DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | WIN 7 64-Bit | OC: nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 637 | Löschzwerg | VIA QuadCore L4700 4x 1,2GHz (4,5x 266MHz / 0,952V) | VIA EPIA-M920 | 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 SO-DIMM 1333MHZ CL8-8-8-20 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
LINK


 | v1.73 | 218 | screamer007 | Intel Atom D510 @ 2 x 1,666 GHz + SMT (10 x 166 / 1,144 V) | Supermicro X7SPA-H | 2 x 2 GB Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | Win Server 2012 R2 x64 | OC: Nein | 
LINK


|

_*Singlecore-Ranking*_



 | CPU-Z Version |Single-Core Points | Username | CPU | Mainboard | RAM | OC | OS | LINK 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | v1.74 | 
2254 | M21Gunner | Intel Core i7 6700k @ 4,5Ghz+ SMT (45 x 100 / 1.296V | Asus Maximus Vlll Hero | 2x8GB CORSAIR Vengeance LPX Black DDR4-3000MHz CL 16-18-18-36-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64bit | OC : Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 | 
2228 | minicoopers | i7 4770k@4x5,8GHz @ (58x100/1,6v) | ASUS Maximus VI Impact | 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24-74-1T| Windows 10 x64|OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.74 | 
2136 | DeaD-A1m | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,7GHz+SMT (44x107/1,2V) | MB? | 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC:Ja| 
L
ink


| v1.73 
| 2122 | minicoopers | i7 4820k@4x5,8GHz @ (58x100/1,6v)| ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition | 4x2GB DDR3 2400MHz CL 8-12-8-28-88-1T | Windows 7 x64 |OC:Ja | 
Link

| v1.73
| 2060 | minicoopers | i7 5820k@6x5,375GHz @ (43x125/1,5v) | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x4GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | Windows 10 x64 |OC: Ja |
Link


| v1.73 | 
1976 | Darkearth27 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4 x 5150 MHz + SMT (51x 100.98MHz / 1,399V) | ASUS Z97 Pro-Gamer | 2x 8GB G.Skill Ares Blue DDR3 2100MHz CL 11-13-13-31-1 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1951 | KingBeike | Intel Core i7-4770k @ 4 x 5,1 GHz + SMT (50x100 / 1.398V) | ASRock Z87 Pro3 | 4 x 4 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistic Sport, DDR3-1600, CL 9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link
| v1.73 | 1878 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 6x 4,9 GHz + SMT @ (49x100/1,51V) | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 |1813 Punkte | Bull56 | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,75GHz (38x 125 MHz / 1,383v) | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x 8GB Corsair DDR4 2800 MHz CL 16-18-18-37-2T | OS: Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1802 | Tr1ckSilv3r | Intel i7 4770k @ 4 x 4,7Ghz + SMT (47 x 100 / 1,299V) | Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H | RAM: 2 x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | Win10 Pro | OC:JA | 
LINK
| v1.73 |1795 | biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz (47x100 / 1.35V) | Asus Z87-Deluxe | 2x 8GB DDR3 1600@ 2133 10-12-12-31 2T | Win. 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link
| v1.73 | 1780 | Moon_Knight | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4 x 4,7GHz + SMT (47 x 100 / 1,25) | Asus Sabertooth Mark 2 | RAM: 2 x 8 G.Skill TridentX F3-2666C11D-16GTXD 2666MHz 11-13-13-35 T1 | Windows 10 | OC: Ja | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1764 | jkox11 | Intel Core i7-4790K @4,6GHz (46 x 100Mhz / ?V) | Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 | G.Skill TridentX 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 | Win 7 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link 
| v1.73 | 1736 | HWPoldi | Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4x 4.75GHz (47 x 101MHz / 1.4V) | Gigabyte Z77MX-D3H | 2x 8 GB GeIL EVO Leggera DDR3 1866 CL9-10-9-28 2T | Win 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1731| JayR91 | Intel Core i7 5820K @ 6x 4,7GHz + SMT (47x 100MHz / 1,35V) | Gigabyte X99 UD4 | 1x 8GB Corsair DDR4 2400MHZ CL 15-15-15-36-278-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
 Link


| v1.73 | 1729 | Websemmel1975 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,6GHz + SMT (46x 100MHz / 1,22V) | Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-12-12-31 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1728 Punkte | Jabdah | Intel Core i5 4590K @ 4x 4,5GHz (45x 100MHz / 1,220V) | Gigabyte H97 D3H | 2x 8GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHZ CL 9-10-9-1 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 
| 1720 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 6x 4,5 GHz + SMT @ (36x125/1,25V) | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 |1717 Punkte | HisN | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,5 GHz (45x 100 MHz / 1,31v) | Asus Rampage V Extreme | 8x 8GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36-2T | Win 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1676 Punkte | Zocker_Boy | 3570K @ 4x4,5 GHz (45x100.0 / 1,28 V) | Asus P8Z77 VLX | 2x 8 GB Geil evo leggera DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | OS: Win 7 Pro x64 | OC: JA | LINK? 

| v1.73 | 
1689 | superdash| Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4x 4,2GHz + SMT (42x 100MHz / 1,26V) | Asus Z170 Pro Gaming | 2x 8GB Crucial DDR4 2400MHZ CL 16-16-16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1689 | Goldrabe | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4398,97MHz + SMT (44x 99,98MHz / 1,249V) | Gigabyte G1. Sniper Z97 | 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 7 Home 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
 Link 
| v1.73 | 1646 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 6x 4,5 GHz + SMT @ (45 x 100 / 1,300V | ASUS P9X79 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1638 | Lo_Wang | Intel Core i5@ 4x 4,5GHz (45 x 100MHz / 1,17V) | ASUS P8P67 | 2x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24| Windwos 7 Ultimate 64 Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1605 | mcproll | Intel Core i7-5820K @ 6 x 4.2 GHz + SMT (42 x 100 / 1.160v) | ASRock X99 Extreme 4 | 4 x 4 GB Crucial DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15 | Windows 10 Pro | OC: Ja | 
LINK



| v1.73 
| 1602 | iReckyy | i7 5820K @ 6 x 4,25 GHz + SMT (34 x 125 / 1,08 V) | Gigabyte X99 SoC Champion | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35-300-1T | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | 
OC: JA | 
Link 
| v1.74 | 1575 
| 
[DCD]Pippo68 
| Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4,4Ghz + SMT(22X200Mhz/1,36V) 
| ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme 
| 3x4GB G-Skill DDR3 2100
 MHz CL 9-12-12-31-2 
| Win7x64-Ultimate 
| OC: Ja 
|


| v1.73 | 1571 | Darkscream | Core i7 3770 @ 4x4,2GHz+SMT (41x102,7MHz /1,12V) | Asrock Z77 Extrem6 | 2x8GB Mushkin Blackline Frostbyte 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Windows 10 Pro64 | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1566 Punkte | Incredible Alk | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41x 100 MHz / 1,200v) | Gigabyte X99 SOC-Force | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 18-17-17-40 2T | OS: Win7 x64 Ultimate | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1518 | -Ultima- | Intel Core i5@ 4x3,4Ghz ( 38 x 100,01MHz / 1,008V) | ASRock z77 Pro4 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windwos 7 Ultimate 64 Bit | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1495 | Felgenfuzzi |Core i7 3770 @ 4 x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41*100 Mhz /1,07V) | Asrock Z77 Pro 4 | 2 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1866 CL 9-9-9-27| Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
LINK 
| v1.73 | 1450 | Fushigi01 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT | MSI H97 Guard-Pro | 2x 4GB G.Skill Ares CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | Link


| v1.73 | 
1449 | rtxus | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT | Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 | 2x4GB Crucial DDR3 1600 CL9-9-9-24 1T | Win 7 Pro x64 | OC: nein | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1446 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT | MSI H87I | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
LINK
| v1.73 | 1436 | kampfschaaaf-1366-6 | Intel XEON W3680 @ 6x 5,05GHz + SMT (30x 167,5MHz / 1,5V) | ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME | 3x 2GB ADATA Gaming V2 DDR3 2010MHZ CL 8-10-8-24 1t | Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link
| v1.73 | 1429 | c00LsPoT | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4x 4,6GHz + SMT (46x 100MHz / 1,38V) | AsRock Z77 Extreme6 | 4x 8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 
| 1423 
|  K-putt | Intel XEON 1230v3 @ 3,7GHz + SMT (27x 99,94) | ASRock H87 Pro4 | 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistix 1600MHZ CL 8-8-8-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit |
OC: Nein | 
Link 


| v1.73 | 1416 | JackBauer006 | Intel Core i7 3770 @ 4x 3,9GHz + SMT (39x 100MHz / 0,90V) | MSI Z77A-GD65 GAMING | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR3 2134MHZ CL 11-11-11-30 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link? 

| v1.73 | 1413 | saarlandurpils | Core I7 2600K@4x4,55Ghz+ SMT (45x101 mhz /1,296V) | Asrock Z68 Pro3 | 2x4GB G Skill RipjawsX DDR3 1833MHz CL 8-9-9-24 | Windows 10 x64 | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1401 Punkte | Ion | Intel Core i5-4590 @ 4x 3.7GHz (37 x 100MHz) | AsRock B85M-ITX | 2x Kingston HyperX Fury 1600MHz CL9 | OS: Win 7 Home x64 | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 
| 1395 | Guru4GPU | i7 2600k @ 4x 4,5GHz + SMT (45x100MHz 1,34V) | ASrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | 4x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-10-9-28-2 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja |
LINK


| v1.73 | 1384 Punkte | Nils16866 | Core i5 4570 @ 4x 3,2GHz (36x 100MHz / 1,085V) | Asus Z97 Pro Gamer | 4x 2GB GSkill DDR3 1600MHZ CL 7-8-7-24 | OS: Windows 8.1 | OC: NEIN | 
Link 


| v1.73 | 1379| nagele0706 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x3,4GHz (36x100MHz/1,08V) | MSI Z97 G43 | 2x 8GB Team Group Vulcan Series DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-35 | OS: Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
 Link 
| v1.73 | 1364 | Olstyle | Intel Core i7 3960x@ 4,4GHz | Foxconn Quantumian-1 | 4x8GB Mushkin DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24-1T | Windows 7 Pro 64Bit | OC:Ja| Link?


| v1.73 | 1362 | Notafreak | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x 100MHz / 1,32V) | Asus P8P67 Deluxe | 2x 4GB A-Data DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 -T | Windows 10 Pro 64 | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1326 | M0rgoth | Intel Core i5 3350P @ 4x 3,6GHz (35x 103,27MHz / 0,936V) | ASRock Z77 Pro3 | 2x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1928MHZ CL 9-10-9-28 | OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 |1277 | Teamworks | Intel Core i7 3820 @ 4x4,12GHz+SMT (40x 103MHz / 1,25V)| ASUS Sabertooth X79 | 4x4GB Corsair DDR3 1648MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1202 | screamer007 | Intel Core i5 3350P @ 4 x 3,3 GHz (33 x 100 / 0,968 V) | MSI Z77A-G45 | 4 x 4 GB G.SKILL RipjawsX DDR3 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1202 | Chicago | i3 3220 @ 2x 3,3 GHz + SMT (33x 100 / 0,982V) | Biostar H61MLV2 | RAM: 2 x 4Gb Mushkin Silverline DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | WIN 7 64-Bit | OC: nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 1193 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Intel Core i3-3220 @2x3,3GHz +SMT (33x100MHz / 0,73V) | ASRock B75M-GL R2.0 | 2x4GB G-Skill DDR3 1600 CL11-11-11-28 1T | WIN10 Home | OC:nein | 
Link


| v1.73 | 1188 | AnkerEde | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 6 x 4,18GHz + SMT (22 x 190 / 1,336) | ASUS Sabertooth X58 | RAM: 2 x 4GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1520MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T | Win 10 Pro x64 | JA | Link

| v1.73 | 
1156 | ChrisMSI | Core i7 920 @ 4037mhz + SMT (20 x 201,89 / 1,344v) |Lanparty JR X58 T2H6 | Corsair vangeance 2*4gb DDR3@807,4mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | win7 | OC:ja| LINK
| v1.73 | 1155 | euMelBeumel | 2x X5650 @ 12x 4 GHz (22x 182 MHz / 1,250v) | EVGA SR-2 | 12x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Windows 7 x64 | OC: JA | 
LINK



| v1.73 | 1153 | Jan565 | Intel Xeon X5650 6x 4GHz + SMT (20x 200MHz / 1,312V) | Gigabyte X58A-UD3R | 4x 2GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Wind 7 HP x64 | OC: Ja | Link?


| v1.73 | 1146 | DaXXes | Intel Xeon E3 1270 @ 4x 3,8 GHz + SMT | Foxconn H67M-V | 2x 4 GB Corsair XMS DDR3 1333 | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | Link?


| v1.73 
| 1023 | kampfschaaaf-1366-12 | Intel XEON X5690 @ 12x 3,6GHz + SMT (27x 133,34MHz) | Intel S5520HC | 4x 8GB Crucial Ballistix 1333MHZ CL 8-8-8-21 1t | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | 
OC: NEIN | 
Link 


| v1.73 | 1005|  KeBeNe | Intel XEON X5680 @ 12x 3,33GHz + SMT (25x 133MHz / 1,2V) | HP Z800 | 12x 4GB Migron 1333Mhz | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link


| v1.73 | 954 | Löschzwerg | Intel Xeon E5 v3 ES 14x 2,2GHz + SMT (22x 100MHz / 0,816V) | Asus X99-A | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2133MHZ CL31-31-31-63 3T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 941 | kampfschaaaf-1366-8 | Intel XEON X5570 @ 8x 3,3GHz + SMT (25x 133MHz / 1,2V) | Intel S5520HC | 6x 4GB Hyundai DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-1 | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link
| v1.73 | 877 | big-erL | Core i 7 860 @ 4x3 Ghz ( 22x 140Mhz / 1,08V | MSI P55-GD65 | 4x 2GB OCZ DDR3 1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | Win7 x64 | OC: ja | Link


| v1.73 | 786 | Notafreak | Intel Q6600 @ 2880Mhz (9 x 320 / 1,325V) |Abit IP35 Pro | RAM: 2 x 2GB A-Data DDR2 800 5-5-5-18-2T| Win8.1 Pro | OC:JA | 
LINK
| v1.73 | 774 | DanielX| 
2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz
 (24x100 / 0.87V) | Supermicro X10DRI-T | 4x 8
GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T
 | Windows Server 2012 R2 64-Bit | OC: Nein| 
Link


| v1.73 | 231| Löschzwerg | VIA QuadCore L4700 4x 1,2GHz (4,5x 266MHz / 0,952V) | VIA EPIA-M920 | 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 SO-DIMM 1333MHZ CL8-8-8-20 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
LINK


 | v1.73 | 94 | screamer007 | Intel Atom D510 @ 2 x 1,666 GHz + SMT (10 x 166 / 1,144 V) | Supermicro X7SPA-H | 2 x 2 GB Kingston KVR800D2N6/2G DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | Win Server 2012 R2 x64 | OC: Nein | 
LINK


|


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

RANKING Intel Mobil-CPUs


 CPU-Z Version | Single-Core Points | Multi-Core Points | Username | CPU | Mainboard | RAM | OS | OC | LINK 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | v1.73 
| 1469 | 5353 | screamer007 | Intel Core i7 5700HQ @ 4 x 3,7 GHz + SMT (37 x 100 / 1,120 V) | Gigabyte P35v4 | 2 x 8 GB Transcend 8G 2Rx8 DDR3L 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Ja | 
LINK

 | v1.73 | 
1499 | 5281 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7 4800MQ @ 4x 4100MHz + SMT (41x 100MHz / 1,18V) | MSI HM87 | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-18 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link


 | v1.73 | 
1520 Punkte | 4774 Punkte | Bull56 | Core i7 4800MQ @ 4x 4GHz (40x 100 MHz / 1,180v) | MSI HM87 |4x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28-2T | OS: Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: ? | 
Link


 | v1.73 
| 
1158 Punkte | 4412 Punkte | iGameKudan | Core i7 3630QM @ 4x 2.4-3.4GHz + SMT (12-34x100MHz / 1.146 V) | Clevo P150EM | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | Windows 8.1 Enterprise x64 | OC: nein | 
Link

| v1.73 
| 1167 | 4402 | thebagger | i7 3630QM @ 4 x 3192MHz + SMT ( 32 x 99,76MHz / 1,051V) | HP 176B| RAM: 2x 8 + 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | Windows 8.1 x64 | OC | 
LINK

| v1.73 
| 
923 | 3508 | Chicago | i7 2670QM @ 4x 2,2 GHz + SMT (22x 100 / 1,071V) | Packard Bell SJV70-HR | RAM: 1x 4GB Micron Technology; 1x 2GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | WIN 10 64-Bit | OC: nein | 
LINK

| v1.73 
| 874 | 3283 | anglicanus | Intel Core i7 2630 QM @ 4 x 2,0 GHz + SMT (29x100MHz/ 1,2 V) | Clevo Co W150HRM | 2x4GB Samsung DDR 3 666 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T | Win 10 Pro | OC Nein | Link


| v1.73 |
549 | 1368 | screamer007 | Intel Core i5 540M @ 2 x 2,793 GHz + SMT (21 x 133 / - V) | Compal NBLBX | 2 x 4 GB Elixir 4GB 2Rx8 DDR3 1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | 
LINK


| v1.73 
| 649 | 1064 | beren2707 | Intel Core i3-4010U @ 2x 1,7GHz + SMT (17x 99,6MHz / 0,73V) | Acer EA50_HW | 2x 4GB Kingston SO-DIMM DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-27 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | 
Link


| v1.73 | 
253 | 728 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Intel Celeron N2930 @4x2,166GHz (26x83,3MHz / 0,92V) | ZBOX CI320NANO | 1x4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | WIN7 HomePremium | OC: NEIN | Link? 


| v1.73 | 
120| 341 | Askard91| Intel Atom Z3740 @4x1,87GHz (14x 133MHz / 0.59V)| ASUS T100TA | 2GB 
LPDDR3 1066 MHz C
L 8-10-10-23 | Windows 10 x86 | OC: Nein | 
Link


|


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Ranking AMD Dektop-CPUs
_*Singlecore-Ranking*_



 CPU-Z Version |Single-Core Points | Username | CPU | Mainboard | RAM | OS | OC | LINK 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| v1.73 | 
1259 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 5,3 Ghz (23x 259 Mhz , 1,58V) | Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 | 2x 8 GB Kingston DDR3 2416 Mhz 13-13-13-33 | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja|
Link


| v1.73 | 1248| kampfschaaaf | AMD FX 8320E @ 8x 5,266 Ghz (23x 229 Mhz , 1,4875V) |ASRock FX990 Extreme9 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2133 12-14-14- 1t | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja| 
 Link 

 | v1.73 | 
1182 | xXDanielHDXx | AMD FX-8350 @ 8 x 5011 MHz (22x227,77MHz /1,440V/APM=0) | Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance @1505 MHz 9-9-9-28 1T | Windows 10 Pro | OC: JA | 
LINK

 | v1.73 | 
1147 | haVoc_inc | AMD FX-8350@8x4,9GHz (24,5x200,92MHz /1,4875V) | Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 R3.0 | 2x8GB G Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9-4GBSR 1866MHz 9-10-9-28 1T | Windows 7 Pro64 | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 
1141 | DARPA | AMD FX8350 @ 8x 5078MHz (21x 241,8MHz / 1,5V) | Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 | 2x 4GB GSkill Ares DDR3 2257MHZ CL 11-13-13-35 | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link

| v1.73 | 
_1108 | -Moof- | A10-6800K @ 4x 4,7GHz (47x 99,98MHz / 1,44V) | F2A85XM-HD3 | 2x 4GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 | Windows 7 Home 64-Bit | OC: JA_
_ |_
_ LINK_


| v1.73 
| 1039 | Skurax | AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 4,4 Ghz (22x 200 mhz , 1,296 V) | Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2.0 | 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 | 
OS: 
Windows 8.1 64-Bit | 
OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 | 990 | Flip0r | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,2GHz (21x 200Mhz) | Asrock 970 Extreme4 | 2x 4 GB G.Skill @1600GHz DC | OS: Win 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link_*Multicore-Ranking*_



 CPU-Z Version | Multi-Core Points | Username | CPU | Mainboard | RAM | OS | OC | LINK 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | v1.73 | 
7965| Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 5,3 Ghz (23x 259 Mhz , 1,58V) | Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 | 2x 8 GB Kingston DDR3 2416 Mhz 13-13-13-33 | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja|
Link


 | v1.73 | 7867 | kampfschaaaf | AMD FX 8320E @ 8x 5,266 Ghz (23x 229 Mhz , 1,4875V) |ASRock FX990 Extreme9 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2133 12-14-14- 1t | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja| 
Link 

| v1.73 |
 7379 | xXDanielHDXx | AMD FX-8350 @ 8 x 5011 MHz (22x227,77MHz /1,440V/APM=0) | Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance @1505 MHz 9-9-9-28 1T | Windows 10 Pro | OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 
7192 | DARPA | AMD FX8350 @ 8x 5078MHz (21x 241,8MHz / 1,5V) | Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 | 2x 4GB GSkill Ares DDR3 2257MHZ CL 11-13-13-35 | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
Link


| v1.73 | 
7149 | haVoc_inc | AMD FX-8350@8x4,9GHz (24,5x200,92MHz /1,4875V) | Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 R3.0 | 2x8GB G Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9-4GBSR 1866MHz 9-10-9-28 1T | Windows 7 Pro64 | OC: JA | 
LINK

| v1.73 
| 6483 | Skurax | AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 4,4 Ghz (22x 200 mhz , 1,296 V) | Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2.0 | 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 1866MHz CL 9-9-9-27 | 
OS: 
Windows 8.1 64-Bit | 
OC: Ja |
Link


| v1.73 | 6111 | Flip0r | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,2GHz (21x 200Mhz) | Asrock 970 Extreme4 | 2x 4 GB G.Skill @1600GHz DC | OS: Win 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 |
_ 2897 | -Moof- | A10-6800K @ 4x 4,7GHz (47x 99,98MHz / 1,44V) | F2A85XM-HD3 | 2x 4GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 | Windows 7 Home 64-Bit | OC: JA_
_ |_
_ LINK_Ranking AMD Mobil-CPUs


 CPU-Z Version | Single-Core Points | Multi-Core Points | Username | CPU | Mainboard | RAM | OS | OC | LINK 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | v1.73 | 
291 | 282 | beren2707 | AMD Athlon II P320 @ 2 x 2,1 GHz (10,5 x 200 / 1,15 V) | HP 1475 | 2 x 1 GB SO-DIMM DDR3 1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | 
Link

|

| 


|
|

|

|
​


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Ranking Top 10 CPUs


 CPU-Z Version | Gesamtpunkte | Multi-Core Points | Single-Core Points | Username | CPU | Mainboard | RAM | OS | OC | LINK 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 | v1.73 | 16056 | 
14243 Punkte | 
1813 Punkte 
| Bull56 | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,75GHz (38x 125 MHz / 1,383v) | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x 8GB Corsair DDR4 2800 MHz CL 16-18-18-37-2T | 
OS: Windows 10 Pro x64 | 
OC: JA | 
Link

 | v1.73 | 15338 | 
13621 Punkte | 
1717 Punkte 
| HisN | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,5 GHz (45x 100 MHz / 1,31v) | Asus Rampage V Extreme | 8x 8GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36-2T | Win 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | 
LINK

 | v1.73 | 14508 | 13554 | 954 | Löschzwerg | Intel Xeon E5 v3 ES 14x 2,2GHz + SMT (22x 100MHz / 0,816V) | Asus X99-A | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2133MHZ CL31-31-31-63 3T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
LINK


 | v1.73 | 14139 | 13085 | 1054  | kampfschaaaf-1366-12 | Intel XEON X5690 @ 12x 3,43GHz + SMT (26x 133MHz / 1,18V) | Intel S5520HC | 6x 4GB Hyundai DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-1t | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 
Link 


| v1.73 | 14004 | 11944 
| 2060 | minicoopers | i7 5820k@6x5,375GHz @ (43x125/1,5v) | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x4GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T | Windows 10 x64 |OC: Ja | 
Link


| v1.73 | 13814 | 
12248 Punkte |  
1
566 Punkte
| Incredible Alk | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41x 100 MHz / 1,200v) | Gigabyte X99 SOC-Force | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 18-17-17-40 2T | 
OS: 
Win7 x64 Ultimate 
| 
OC: JA | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 10720 | 
9115 | 
1605 
| mcproll | Intel Core i7-5820K @ 6 x 4.2 GHz + SMT (42 x 100 / 1.160v) | ASRock X99 Extreme 4 | 4 x 4 GB Crucial DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15 | Windows 10 Pro | OC: Ja | 
LINK


| v1.73 | 9224 | 7965 | 
1259 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 5,3 Ghz (23x 259 Mhz , 1,58V) | Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 | 2x 8 GB Kingston DDR3 2416 Mhz 13-13-13-33 | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja|
Link


| v1.73 | 9115 | 7867 | 1248| kampfschaaaf | AMD FX 8320E @ 8x 5,266 Ghz (23x 229 Mhz , 1,4875V) |ASRock FX990 Extreme9 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2133 12-14-14- 1t | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja| 
Link


| v1.73 | 9011 | 7092 | 1919 | KingBeike | Intel Core i7-4770k @ 4 x 5,0 GHz + SMT (50x100 / 1.302V) | ASRock Z87 Pro3 | 4 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistic Sport, DDR3-1600, CL 9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | 
Link
Die Rangordnung erfolg nach folgendem Schema: Multicore-Punkte + Singlecore-Punkte = "Gesamtpunkte"
Die "Gesamtpunkte" entscheiden dann über die Platzierung.


----------



## Nils16866 (14. September 2015)

_1384|3572  | Nils16866 | Core i5 4570 @ 4x 3,2GHz (36x 100MHz /  1,085V) | Asus Z97 Pro Gamer | 4x 2GB GSkill DDR3 1600MHZ CL 7-8-7-24 |  _


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Nils16866 schrieb:


> _1384|3572  | Nils16866 | Core i5 4570 @ 4x 3,2GHz (36x 100MHz /  1,085V) | Asus Z97 Pro Gamer | 4x 2GB GSkill DDR3 1600MHZ CL 7-8-7-24 |  _



Bitte Link und Screenshot nachtragen....


----------



## DaXXes (14. September 2015)

Da mache ich dann auch mal mit 

@SSJ4Crimson 
Es wäre hierbei noch interessant zu wissen, ob die CPU übertaktet wurde oder nicht und welches Betriebssystem der User verwendet!

1142 | 4443 | DaXXes | Intel Xeon 1270 | HP 1587h | 2x 4 GB Corsair XMS DDR3 1333 | LINK

CPU-Übertaktung: nein
OS: Win 8.1 Pro

Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Da mache ich dann auch mal mit
> 
> @SSJ4Crimson
> Es wäre hierbei noch interessant zu wissen, ob die CPU übertaktet wurde oder nicht und welches Betriebssystem der User verwendet!
> ...



Danke DaXXes,

habs schon im Hauptartikel ergänzt.
Ich habs mal außen vor gelassen, weil 1. das BS denke ich keinen großen Unterschied in der Punktzahl ausmachen wird (ca. +/- 1-2%)
und 2. die Übertaktung keine Rolle Spielt, weil jeder User Pro CPU nur einen Eintrag bekommt.

PS: Bei dir bitte noch die Taktung, Core-Anzahl, Bustakt und VCore für die CPU und die CL Zeiten deines RAMs ergänzen.


----------



## DaXXes (14. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> PS: Bei dir bitte noch die Taktung, Core-Anzahl, Bustakt und VCore für die CPU und die CL Zeiten deines RAMs ergänzen.



3,8 GHz | Quad-Core mit SMT | 100 MHz | 1,23 V | 9-9-9-24


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. September 2015)

1244 | 5046 | Guru4GPU | i7 2600k | ASrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | 2x4GB G.Skill TridentX+2x4GB G.Skill Sniper | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC:ja | 4,0 GHz | Quad-Core mit SMT | 100 MHz | 1,312V | 9-10-9-28 |LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich hab das so richtig gemacht


----------



## Skurax (14. September 2015)

1039|6483|Skurax|AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 4,4 Ghz (22x 200 mhz , 1,296 V)|Asus Sabertooth 990fx r2.0| 2x 4 GB Crucial DDR3 1866 Mhz 9-9-9-27 |Windows 8.1 64-bit|OC: Ja|Link


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. September 2015)

Auf was für Ideen ihr hier kommt xD
Nachdem ich den Benchmark in CPU-Z entdeckt hab, muss ich hier auch mitmachen 

1676 | 4505 | Zocker_Boy | 3570K @4x 4,5 GHz (45x100.0 / 1,28 V) | Asus P8Z77 VLX | 2x 8 GB Geil evo leggera DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24 | Win 7 Pro | OC ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Format angepasst


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Das Ergebnis  bitte in folgendem Format Posten:

*Single-Core Punktzahl | Multi-Core Punktzahl | Username | CPU Name @ Core x Takt + SMT (Multi x Bus / VCore) | Mainboard | RAM: Riegel x Kapazität Name Frequenz CL-Zeiten | OS | OC | LINK*

_Beispiel:

1640| 16400 | SSJ4Crimson | Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x 100MHz / 1,15V) | Gigabyte G1 Sniper | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-10-10-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK_


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> 1244 | 5046 | Guru4GPU | i7 2600k | ASrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | 2x4GB G.Skill TridentX+2x4GB G.Skill Sniper | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC:ja | 4,0 GHz | Quad-Core mit SMT | 100 MHz | 1,312V | 9-10-9-28 |LINK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, nicht ganz 

So sollte das dann aussehen:

*Single-Core Punktzahl | Multi-Core Punktzahl | Username | CPU Name @ Core x Takt + SMT (Multi x Bus / VCore) | Mainboard | RAM: Riegel x Kapazität Name Frequenz CL-Zeiten | OS | OC | LINK*

_Beispiel:

1640| 16400 | SSJ4Crimson | Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x 100MHz / 1,15V) | Gigabyte G1 Sniper | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-10-10-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK_


----------



## Skurax (14. September 2015)

Hab ich es denn richtig gemacht?  Oder soll ich bei meinem FX lieber 4 Module hinschreiben?


----------



## -Moof- (14. September 2015)

*Ähh UPDATE* 

(sry ,SSJ4Crimson )

hallo, 

_1108| 2897 | -Moof- | A10-6800K @ 4x 4,7GHz (47x 99,98MHz / 1,44V) | F2A85XM-HD3  | 2x 4GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31 |  Windows 7 Home 64-Bit | OC: JA |LINK
_


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2015)

Bitteschön...

1566 | 12248  | Incredible Alk | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,1 GHz (41x 100 MHz /   1,200v) | Gigabyte X99 SOC-Force | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 18-17-17-40-2T |   LINK_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_
Man muss immer schnell sein, dann ist man wenigstens für kurze Zeit auf Platz 1 bis die Hardcore-OCler kommen. 


EDIT: Achso... die CPU ist offensichtlich übertaktet und das OS ist Win7 x64 Ultimate.


----------



## Guru4GPU (14. September 2015)

*UPDATE*

1363 | 5587 | Guru4GPU | i7 2600k @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x100MHz 1,36V) | ASrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | 2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1866MHz TridentX+2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1866MHz Sniper CL 9-10-9-28-2 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC:ja |LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skurax (14. September 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bitteschön...
> 
> 1566 | 12248  | Incredible Alk | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,1 GHz (41x 100 MHz /   1,200v) | Gigabyte X99 SOC-Force | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 18-17-17-40-2T |   LINK_
> 
> ...



Jap, das Gefühl kenne ich.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

-Moof- schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> _1091| 2840 | -Moof- | A10-6800K @ 4x 4,7GHz (47x 99,98MHz / 1,44V | F2A85XM-HD3  | 2x 4GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 11-13-13-31 |  Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK
> _



Sorry für die Frage, aber ist das eine Mobil-CPU oder eine Desktop CPU?
Muss ich wissen damit ich weiß ich welche Liste ich dich eintragen soll.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Skurax schrieb:


> Hab ich es denn richtig gemacht?  Oder soll ich bei meinem FX lieber 4 Module hinschreiben?



Jup, hast es richtig gemacht 
Nene, deine CPU hat ja 8 "echte" Kerne also ist das schon richtig.


----------



## -Moof- (14. September 2015)

^^ hi, weder noch ist eine APU auf Sockel FM2, aber als (low)Desktop anzusehn..

AMD A10-6800K und A10-6700 im Test: Ist Richland eine Intel-Alternative für Zocker? [Test der Woche]

AMD A-Serie APUs


gruß -Moof-


----------



## Skurax (14. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Jup, hast es richtig gemacht
> Nene, deine CPU hat ja 8 "echte" Kerne also ist das schon richtig.



Ok super, danke.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis  bitte in folgendem Format Posten:
> 
> *Single-Core Punktzahl | Multi-Core Punktzahl | Username | CPU Name @ Core x Takt + SMT (Multi x Bus / VCore) | Mainboard | RAM: Riegel x Kapazität Name Frequenz CL-Zeiten | OS | OC | LINK*
> 
> ...



OK, hab ich nun auch angepasst. Ich hoffe es stimmt nun so


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2015)

Welcher Wert gewinnt denn im Ranking?Single-Core Punktzahl* oder  *Multi-Core Punktzahl


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Welcher Wert gewinnt denn im Ranking?Single-Core Punktzahl* oder  *Multi-Core Punktzahl



Wie meinst du das?
Wenn Single Core > Multi-Core oder wie?


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2015)

Ne meine wenn mein Single Core Ergebnis höher als das anderer ist, aber mein multi core Ergebnis niedriger


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Wenn Single Core > Multi-Core oder wie?



Was haltet ihr von der Idee, für das Ranking _beide_ Punktzahlen nach folgendem Schema zu berücksichtigen:

*Single Core Punkte + Multi Core Punkte / 2 = Ranking*

Wenn man nur die Single Core Punktzahl zählt, kommen logischerweise Leute mit nem Xeon auf keinen grünen Zweig, weil die nicht übertakten können, und bei der Multi Punktzahl kann ein Quadcore gegen einen Sechs- oder Achtkerner auch nicht mithalten.

Erst wenn man aus beidem den Mittelwert bildet, wird da IMHO ein Schuh draus 
Dann hat auch AMD wieder eine (kleine) Chance, mit den Intels mitzuhalten xD


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Ne meine wenn mein Single Core Ergebnis höher als das anderer ist, aber mein multi core Ergebnis niedriger



Achso...du meinst wenn ich einen 4-Kerner hab mein Single-Core Ergebnis höher, aber dein Multicore Ergebnis weil du nen 6 Kerne hast, höher ist?

Also da würde ich das Multi-Core Ergebnis als gewinner hernehmen, weil das ja die performance der gesamten CPU zeig und für das Ranking aussagekräftiger ist.

Oder wie würdest du das machen?


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2015)

Gute frage.... beim single core wäre es einfacher zu vergleichen...aber Multi Core zeigt die gesamte Leistung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Idee, für das Ranking _beide_ Punktzahlen nach folgendem Schema zu berücksichtigen:
> 
> *Single Core Punkte + Multi Core Punkte / 2 = Ranking*
> 
> ...



Ist auch keine Schlechte Idee....daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht..
Aber das wäre dann irgendwie kein Ergebnis was da rauskommt


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

UPDATE


----------



## Bull56 (14. September 2015)

1813 | 14243 | Bull56 | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,75GHz (38x 125 MHz / 1,383v) | ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x 8GB Corsair DDR4 2800 MHz CL 16-18-18-37-2T | Link


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (14. September 2015)

UPDATE


----------



## Nils16866 (14. September 2015)

So Feierabend.

da der Screenshot:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum hat meine CPU 3,6 Ghz?
Dieser hat nur 3,2Ghz? Auslesefehler oder Turbo modus.

Windows 8.1 
Kein OC


----------



## DARPA (14. September 2015)

-daily Setup- 

_1068 | 6706 | DARPA | AMD FX8350 @ 8x 4,5GHz  (22,5x 200MHz / 1,344V) | Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 | 2x 4GB GSkill Ares DDR3 2400MHZ  CL 11-13-13-35 | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Hawky1980 (14. September 2015)

1242|7828|Hawky1980|AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 5,24 Ghz (23x 228 mhz , 1,536 V)|Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3| 2x 8 GB  Kingston DDR3 2127 Mhz 10-11-12-28 |Windows  10Pro  64-bit|OC: Ja|Link


----------



## minicoopers (14. September 2015)

Nils16866 schrieb:


> So Feierabend.
> 
> da der Screenshot:
> 
> ...


Mit deinem Board, kannst du die CPU dauerhaft auf die 3,6GHz stellen


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

UPDATE


----------



## Bull56 (15. September 2015)

Einmal Intel Mobil:

1520 | 4774 | Bull56 | Core i7 4800MQ @ 4x 4GHz (40x 100 MHz / 1,180v) | MSI HM87 |4x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28-2T | Link

Beide Systeme laufen übringens unter Win 10 Pro 64, damit du das noch nachtragen kannst


----------



## HisN (15. September 2015)

1717 | 13621 | HisN | Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,5 GHz (45x 100 MHz / 1,31v) | Asus Rampage V Extreme | 8x 8GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-36-2T | Win 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK

Desktop-CPU






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jabdah (15. September 2015)

1728| 5066 | Jabdah | Intel Core i5 4590K @ 4x 4,5GHz (45x 100MHz / 1,220V) | Gigabyte H97 D3H | 2x 8GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHZ CL 9-10-9-1 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...7-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-cpu_z.png

Desktop - CPU


Huhu
 Achtung Tippfehler, es ist KEIN 4590, sondern ein Devils Canyon 4690K !
Danke an HISN für die Nachricht
Gruß


----------



## Ion (15. September 2015)

Desktop CPU

1401 | 3955 | Ion | Intel Core i5-4590 @ 4x 3.7GHz (37 x 100MHz) | AsRock B85M-ITX | 2x Kingston HyperX Fury 1600MHz CL9 | Win 7 Home x64 | OC: Nein | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

UPDATE


----------



## jkox11 (15. September 2015)

Desktop CPU

1764 / 6476 / Intel Core i7-4790K @4,6GHz (46 x 100Mhz) / Gigabyte Z97X Gaming 5 / G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 / Win 7 Pro x64 / OC: Ja / Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-cpu-z-benchmark.jpg


----------



## nagele0706 (15. September 2015)

1379 / 5071 / nagele0706 / Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x3,4GHz (36x100MHz/1,08V) / MSI Z97 G43 / 2x 8GB Team Group Vulcan Series DDR3-2400 CL 11-13-13-35 / Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit / OC: nein


----------



## M0rgoth (15. September 2015)

1326 | 3786 | M0rgoth | Intel Core i5 3350P @ 4x 3,6GHz (35x 103,27MHz / 0,936V) | ASRock Z77 Pro3 | 2x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1928MHZ CL 9-10-9-28 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK

Desktop-CPU


----------



## beren2707 (15. September 2015)

Mobil-CPU

649 | 1064 | beren2707 | Intel Core i3-4010U @ 2x 1,7GHz + SMT  (17x 99,6MHz / 0,73V) | Acer EA50_HW | 2x 4GB Kingston SO-DIMM DDR3 1600 MHz  CL 9-9-9-27 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackBauer006 (15. September 2015)

Desktop-CPU

1416 | 5268 | JackBauer006 | Intel Core i7 3770 @ 4x 3,9GHz + SMT (39x 100MHz / 0,90V) | MSI Z77A-GD65 GAMING | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR3 2134MHZ CL 11-11-11-30 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

Update: Hab jetzt die Listen gesplittet.
Nun gibt es eine "Singlecore-Ranking-Liste" und eine "MultiCore-Ranking-Liste".

So sollte jetzt keiner Benachteiligt sein 

+ *Top 10* Liste hinzugefügt 

Update der Listen kommt noch.

UPDATE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkscream (15. September 2015)

1566 | 5767 | Darkscream | Core i7 3770@4x4,2GHz+SMT (41x102,7MHz /1,12V) | Asrock Z77 Extrem6 | 2x8GB Mushkin  Blackline Frostbyte 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Windows 10 Pro64 | OC: JA | LINK

Desktop





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flip0r (15. September 2015)

990 | 6111| Flip0r | AMD FX-8350 @ 4,2GHz (21x 200Mhz) | Asrock 970 Extreme4 | Win 10 Pro x64 | 2x 4 GB G.Skill @1600GHz DC | OC: ja


----------



## Darkearth27 (15. September 2015)

1804 | 6617 | Darkearth27 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,7GHz + SMT (47x 100.08MHz / 1,218V) | ASUS Z97 Pro-Gamer | 2x 8GB G.Skill Ares Blue DDR3 2400MHz CL 11-13-13-31-1 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link 

Desktop CPU


----------



## BabaYaga (15. September 2015)

Hoi,
Mach ich doch glatt auch mit 
Desktop-CPU

1638 | 4762 | Lo_Wang | Intel Core i5@ 4x 4,5GHz (45 x 100MHz / 1,17V) | ASUS P8P67 | 2x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24| Windwos 7 Ultimate 64 Bit | OC: JA | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"I am the Shadow Warrior"_

Greets


----------



## thebagger (15. September 2015)

mal gucken ob ich das richtig gemacht habe 

Notebook
HP-Elitebook 8570w

1167 | 4402 | thebagger | i7 3630QM @ 4 x 3192MHz + SMT ( 32 x 99,76MHz / 1,051V) | HP 176B| RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL9-9-9-24 (+) 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL9-9-9-24 | Windows 8.1 x64| OC | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Ultima- (15. September 2015)

1518 | 4274 | -Ultima- | Intel Core i5@ 4x3,4Ghz (Turbo AN / 1,008V) | ASRock z77 Pro4 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL 9-9-9-24 |  Windwos 7 Ultimate 64 Bit | OC: Nein - Turbo AN | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notafreak (15. September 2015)

1362_|5515 | Notafreak | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x  100MHz / 1,32V) | Asus P8P67 Deluxe | 2x 4GB A-Data DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 -T | Windows 10 Pro 64 | OC: JA | LINK
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcproll (15. September 2015)

Desktop CPU

1605 | 9115 | mcproll | Intel Core i7-5820K @ 6 x 4.2 GHz + SMT (42 x 100 / 1.160v) | ASRock X99 Extreme 4 | 4 x 4 GBCrucial DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15 | Windows 10 Pro | Ja | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingBeike (15. September 2015)

Desktop CPU

1919 | 7092 | KingBeike | Intel Core i7-4770k @ 4 x 5,0 GHz + SMT (50x100 / 1.302V) | ASRock Z87 Pro3 | 4 x 4 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistic Sport, DDR3-1600, CL 9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | Ja | Pic-Upload.de - CPU-Z.jpg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

_*UPDATE *_


----------



## Teamworks (15. September 2015)

Desktop CPU

1277 | 5182 | Teamworks | Intel Core i7 3820@4,12GHz+SMT (40x 103MHz / 1,25V)| ASUS Sabertooth X79 | 4x4GB Corsair DDR3 1648MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja |

Anhang 850098


Edit: Username vergessen xD


----------



## Websemmel1975 (15. September 2015)

Desktop CPU

1729| 6460 | Websemmel1975 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,6GHz + SMT (46x 100MHz / 1,22V) | Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-12-12-31 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA |Link


----------



## BxBender (15. September 2015)

JackBauer hat übertaktet. Der Eintrag ist falsch. 3,9ghz sind mehr als Standard. Also OC = ja.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. September 2015)

Desktop CPU

1495 | 5679 | Felgenfuzzi |I7 3770 @ 4 x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41*100 Mhz /1,07V) | Asrock Z77 Pro 4 | 2 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1866 CL 9-9-9-27| Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

Darkscream schrieb:


> 1566 | 5767 | Darkscream | Core i7 3770@4x4,2GHz+SMT (41x102,7MHz /1,12V) | Asrock Z77 Extrem6 | 2x8GB Mushkin  Blackline Frostbyte 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Windows 10 Pro64 | OC: JA | LINK
> 
> Desktop
> 
> ...



Hi Darkscream,

Kannst du den Benchmark bitte nochmal machen?
Du bist im Single-Core Ergebnis Punktegleich mit "Incredible Alk"  (Hat auch 1566 Punkte)
...nur damit ich die Platzierung eindeutig machen kann.


----------



## KingBeike (15. September 2015)

Geil, Platz 1 im Single Core Ranking  Bin mal gespannt wie lange das so bleibt ;-D


----------



## Askard (15. September 2015)

Mobile CPU
120| 341 | Askard91| Intel Atom Z3740 @4x1,87GHz (14x 133MHz / 0.59V)| ASUS T100TA | 2GB  LPDDR3 1066 MHz CL 8-10-10-23 | Windows 10  x86 | OC: Nein |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkscream (15. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Hi Darkscream,
> 
> Kannst du den Benchmark bitte nochmal machen?
> Du bist im Single-Core Ergebnis Punktegleich mit "Incredible Alk"  (Hat auch 1566 Punkte)
> ...nur damit ich die Platzierung eindeutig machen kann.


Du hast Sorgen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe am meisten Punkte wenn nur Firefox offen ist


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update 

@Darkscream: Danke


----------



## perupp (15. September 2015)

AMD FX 8320 nicht übertaktet, also 3,5 GHZ turbo bis 4 GHZ
Ok, Fomat anpassen
Single Core 940, Multi Core 5199 (neuer Durchlauf, siehe Bild) perupp, AMD FX8320 (20 * 200, 1,4 Volt), Gigabyte 970A-DS3P, 4 * 2 GB Kingston  DDR3 @ 800 MHZ, 9,9,9,28, 37, Windows 10 64 BIT, OC:NEIN


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

perupp schrieb:


> AMD FX 8320 nicht übertaktet, also 3,5 GHZ turbo bis 4 GHZ



Das Ergebnis bitte in folgendem Format Posten:

*Single-Core Punktzahl | Multi-Core Punktzahl | Username | CPU Name @ Core x Takt + SMT (Multi x Bus / VCore) | Mainboard | RAM: Riegel x Kapazität Name Frequenz CL-Zeiten | OS | OC | LINK

Beispiel:

1640| 16400 | SSJ4Crimson | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x 100MHz / 1,15V) | Gigabyte G1 Sniper | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-10-10-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK*


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (15. September 2015)

UPDATE 

+ Hab jetzt auch schonmal die "Top 10"-Liste gefüttert.


----------



## Chicago (15. September 2015)

Desktop:

1202 | 1973 | Chicago | i3 3220 @ 2x 3,3 GHz + SMT (33x 100 / 0,982V) | Biostar H61MLV2 | RAM: 2 x 4Gb Mushkin Silverline DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | WIN 7 64-Bit | OC: nein | LINK

Mobil:

923 | 3508 | Chicago | i7 2670QM @ 4x 2,2 GHz + SMT (22x 100 / 1,071V) | Packard Bell SJV70-HR | RAM: 1x 4GB Micron Technology; 1x 2GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | WIN 10 64-Bit | OC: nein | LINK

€: Bilder entsprachen nicht der Vorgabe!


----------



## Tr1ckSilv3r (15. September 2015)

Coole Idee 

@SSJ4Crimson 
Hast jetzt erstmal einiges zu tun in dem Thread, wa? ^^

1686 | 6223 | Tr1ckSilv3r | Intel i7 4770k @ 4 x 4,4Ghz + SMT (44 x 100 / 1,132V) | Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H | RAM: 2 x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | Win10 Pro | JA | LINK


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. September 2015)

_Desktop

954 | 13554 | Löschzwerg | Intel Xeon E5 v3 *ES* 14x 2,2GHz + SMT (22x 100MHz / 0,816V) | Asus X99-A | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2133MHZ CL31-31-31-63 3T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | LINK

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kralle mir mal ohne OC einen recht hohen Multicore Rang


----------



## mannefix (15. September 2015)

Desktop:
1315/4848/Mannefix/Intel Xeon 1230V2 (4Core+4SMT)/3,5GHz(35x10)/Asrock B75/8GB (2x4 GByte) DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24@666MHz(Kingston Hyper)/0,944VCore/OC Nein/Win 10 64Bit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ne Frage: Speicherfrequenz ok? 2 x 666= 1333 (2x4GB Dualchannel).


----------



## 0madmexx0 (15. September 2015)

Desktop

_1446| 5053 | 0madmexx0 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT  | MSI H87I | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Löschzwerg (15. September 2015)

_Desktop

231 | 637 | Löschzwerg | VIA QuadCore L4700 4x 1,2GHz (4,5x 266MHz / 0,952V) | VIA EPIA-M920 | 2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 SO-DIMM 1333MHZ CL8-8-8-20 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | LINK

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@SSJ4Crimson: Ich will jetzt bitte eine Rangliste für VIA Prozessoren


----------



## saarlandurpils (15. September 2015)

*1413 | 5798 | saarlandurpils | Core I7 2600K@4x4,55Ghz+ SMT (45x101 mhz /1,296V) | Asrock Z68 Pro3  | 2x4GB G Skill RipjawsX DDR3 1833 8 9 9 24  | Win 10 64  | OC  | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(Desktop CPU)
*


----------



## screamer007 (15. September 2015)

Hier mal mein Systeme 

*Mobile CPUs:*
1392 | 5072 |  screamer007 | Intel Core i7 5700HQ @ 4 x 3,5 GHz + SMT (35 x 100 / 1,120  V) | Gigabyte P35v4 | 2 x 8 GB Transcend 8G 2Rx8 DDR3L 1600 MHz CL  11-11-11-28 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



549 | 1368 |  screamer007 | Intel Core i5 540M @ 2 x 2,793 GHz + SMT (21 x 133 / - V) |  Compal NBLBX | 2 x 4 GB Elixir 4GB 2Rx8 DDR3 1333 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | Win  7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Desktop CPUs:*
1202 | 3432 | screamer007 | Intel Core i5 3350P @ 4 x 3,3 GHz  (33 x 100 / 0,968 V) | MSI Z77A-G45 | 4 x 4 GB G.SKILL RipjawsX DDR3  1600 MHz CL 11-11-11-28 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



94 |  218 | screamer007 | Intel Atom D510 @ 2 x 1,666 GHz + SMT  (10 x 166 / 1,144 V) | Supermicro X7SPA-H | 2 x 2 GB Kingston  KVR800D2N6/2G DDR2 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | Win Server 2012 R2 x64 | OC:  Nein | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: habe ein Bild angepasst, da waren noch ein paar private Infos zu sehen


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (16. September 2015)

mannefix schrieb:


> Desktop:
> 1315/4848/Mannefix/Intel Xeon 1230V2 (4Core+4SMT)/3,5GHz(35x10)/Asrock B75/8GB (2x4 GByte) DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24@666MHz(Kingston Hyper)/0,944VCore/OC Nein/Win 10 64Bit
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ergebnis bitte in folgendem Format Posten: 

Single-Core Punktzahl | Multi-Core Punktzahl | Username | CPU Name @ Core x Takt (+ SMT) (Multi x Bus / VCore) | Mainboard | RAM: Riegel x Kapazität Name DDR-Frequenz CL-Zeiten | OS | OC | LINK

....sonst habe ich nur unnötigen aufwand das in die Tabelle einzutragen.
Und der Screenshot ist so auch nicht OK. (Orientier dich da bitte daran, wie es die anderen gemacht haben)

Speicherfrequenz ist OK, aber du musst nur die DDR-Frequenz (1333 MHz) angeben.

Beispiel:

1640| 16400 | SSJ4Crimson | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x 100MHz / 1,15V) | Gigabyte G1 Sniper | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2400MHZ CL 10-10-10-1 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (16. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update


----------



## Tr1ckSilv3r (16. September 2015)

+++UPDATE+++

1802 | 6651 | Tr1ckSilv3r | Intel i7 4770k @ 4 x 4,7Ghz + SMT (47 x 100 / 1,299V) | Gigabyte Z87X-UD5H | RAM: 2 x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 | Win10 Pro | OC:JA | LINK

Jetzt reicht es aber auch mit der Overclocking Session. PC und User müde... ^^


----------



## Notafreak (16. September 2015)

Der 8 Jahre alte Q6600, noch immer nicht superkrücke 

786 | 2274 | Notafreak | Intel Q6600 @ 2880Mhz (9 x 320 /  1,325V) |Abit IP35 Pro | RAM: 2 x 2GB A-Data DDR2 800 5-5-5-18-2T| Win8.1 Pro | OC:JA | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. September 2015)

+++UPDATE+++


1957 | 7191 | Darkearth27 | Intel i7 4790k @ 4 x 5,1GHz + SMT (51 x 100.08 / 1,380V) | ASUS Z97 Pro-Gamer | RAM: 2 x 8GB G.Skill Ares Blue DDR3 2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | Link


Lief erstaunlicherweise sogar recht Kühl (max Temp dank AIO H100i GTX waren nur 65°) hab wohl ein sehr gutes Stück Silizium erwischt 

Mal schauen, vielleicht bekomm ich den noch ein wenig höher


----------



## KingBeike (16. September 2015)

UPDATE:

Desktop CPU

1951 | 7229 | KingBeike | Intel Core i7-4770k @ 4 x 5,1 GHz + SMT (50x100 / 1.398V) | ASRock Z87 Pro3 | 4 x 4 GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistic Sport, DDR3-1600, CL 9-9-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | Ja |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur 6 Punkte  Höher als 5,1 komm ich aber nicht.. schade.


----------



## jkox11 (16. September 2015)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, vielleicht bekomm ich den noch ein wenig höher





KingBeike schrieb:


> Nur 6 Punkte  Höher als 5,1 komm ich aber nicht.. schade.



Dafaq?  
Ihr habt ja Luxusprobleme 

Bei 4,6Ghz bin ich am Ende...


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. September 2015)

KingBeike schrieb:


> ...   Höher als 5,1 komm ich aber nicht.. schade.



Geht mir ähnlich, es gingen noch 50 mhz mehr, aber selbst die 5,1 haben mich schon überrascht, gerade weil man ja oft liest, das viele der 4790k gerade mal 4,8 maximal mitmachen.

Aber hey, dafür sind deine Multi Punkte mehr als meine, ergo biste trotzdem vor mir 

Ich hab die 4.7 als 24/7 nun gelassen, reicht dicke die nächsten 3 Jahre.

@jkox11

Ich hab bei mir den Cache auf fixen 4GHz eingestellt, also multi von 40 vielleicht versuchst du es auch mal so?


so genug OT


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (16. September 2015)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> +++UPDATE+++
> 
> 
> 1957 | 7191 | Darkearth27 | Intel i7 4790k @ 4 x 5,1GHz + SMT (51 x 100.08 / 1,380V) | ASUS Z97 Pro-Gamer | RAM: 2 x 8GB G.Skill Ares Blue DDR3 2400 MHz CL 11-13-13-31-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | Link
> ...



Brauchst nicht noch höher gehen...hast schon Platz 1 im Singlecore Ranking.


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Brauchst nicht noch höher gehen...hast schon Platz 1 im Singlecore Ranking.



Danke, habs gesehen, hätte mich halt interessiert, wie die Werte sich pro MHz verhalten, weil in anderen Foren wohl abgeblich der Bench als "nicht genau" bezeichnet wurde.

Nun würd ich gerne nochmal ein BrotWell sehen oder ein Skylake, anyone?


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (16. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (16. September 2015)

jkox11 schrieb:


> Dafaq?
> Ihr habt ja Luxusprobleme
> 
> Bei 4,6Ghz bin ich am Ende...



Geht mir genauso 
Meinen hab ich auch nie höher wie 4,9 bekommen. 

Aber die 5,1 GHz sind schon 

Edit:
Was ist hier eigentlich mit der "Roten Fraktion"??
Würde hier gerne mal ein paar Phenom X4 und X6 sehen


----------



## haVoc_inc (16. September 2015)

1147 | 7149 | haVoc_inc | AMD FX-8350@8x4,9GHz (24,5x200,92MHz /1,4875V/CPB=0/APM=1) | Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 R3.0 | 2x8GB G Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9-4GBSR 1866MHz 9-10-9-28 1T | Windows 7 Pro64 | OC: JA | LINK


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. September 2015)

Hai, hier mal bissl exotischer:

941|7598 | kampfschaaaf-1366-8 | Intel XEON X5570 @ 8x 3,3GHz + SMT (25x 133MHz / 1,2V) | Intel S5520HC | 6x 4GB Hyundai DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-1 | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingBeike (16. September 2015)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, es gingen noch 50 mhz mehr, aber selbst die 5,1 haben mich schon überrascht, gerade weil man ja oft liest, das viele der 4790k gerade mal 4,8 maximal mitmachen.
> 
> Aber hey, dafür sind deine Multi Punkte mehr als meine, ergo biste trotzdem vor mir
> 
> ...



Der Cache bringt nichts soweit ich das gesehen hab. Ich hab den sowohl auf 4,8 und auf 4,2 mit 5GHz Core Takt gehabt. Nichts nennenswertes bei den Punkten.

Habs nochmal über den BLCK versucht. auf 101 angehoben. Leider keine 5150 MHz stable bekommen auf die schnelle. Dann wäre Platz 1 sicher wieder drin ;-D.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. September 2015)

1193 | 2003 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Intel Core i3-3220 @2x3,3GHz +SMT (33x100MHz / 0,73V) | ASRock B75M-GL R2.0 | 2x4GB G-Skill DDR3 1600 CL11-11-11-28 1T | WIN10 Home | OC:nein


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (16. September 2015)

1182 | 7379 | xXDanielHDXx | AMD FX-8350 @ 8 x 5011 MHz (22x227,77MHz /1,440V/APM=0) | Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance @1505 MHz 9-9-9-28 1T | Windows 10 Pro | OC: JA | LINK


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (16. September 2015)

Sieht so aus als wäre mein fx 8350 gleich auf mit einem i7 4790k @5.1 GHz im Multicore 
Wenn DirectX12 die Kerne dann alle ausnutzt bin ich zufrieden mit AMD fürs halbe Geld


----------



## Darkearth27 (16. September 2015)

Ich seh das eher so, dass ich mit meinem 4 Kerner + HT (auch wenn durch ein enormes Overclocking) mit einem 8 Kerner von AMD mithalten kann 

Klar ist aber: besseres P/L in sachen MT bei AMD.

Ich würde dennoch gerne mal sehen, wie sich nen Skylake schlägt, da soll die MT Unterstützung ja besser sein, am liebsten bei 4.7 GHz das schaffen sowohl die AMD's als auch die Intels.

Wenn DX12 nun die MT Unterstützung soweit verbessert, das AMD ihre Rohleistungen endlich mal umsetzen können, dann kann man demnächst ein schönen Preiskampf erwarten, werden interessante Zeiten werden


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (16. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update


----------



## DARPA (16. September 2015)

Update:

1141 | 7192 | DARPA | AMD FX8350 @ 8x 5078MHz  (21x 241,8MHz / 1,5V)  | Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 | 2x 4GB GSkill Ares DDR3 2257MHZ  CL 11-13-13-35  | Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldrabe (16. September 2015)

1673 | 6126 | Goldrabe | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4398,97MHz + SMT (44x 99,98MHz / 1,249V) | Gigabyte G1. Sniper Z97 | 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Desktop CPU 


Grüße


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (16. September 2015)

Meine Küchenkiste darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen ... das Kraftpaket 
Ist wohl eher Mobilhardware ...

253 | 728 | Singlecoreplayer2500+ | Intel Celeron N2930 @4x2,166GHz (26x83,3MHz / 0,92V) | ZBOX CI320NANO | 1x4GB DDR3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | WIN7 HomePremium | OC: NEIN


----------



## Bull56 (16. September 2015)

1499 | 5281 | Bull56 | Intel Core i7 4800MQ @ 4x 4100MHz + SMT (41x 100MHz / 1,18V) | MSI HM87 | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz CL 11-11-11-18 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Intel Mobil CPU 
Link


----------



## Hawky1980 (16. September 2015)

Update: 

1259 | 7965| Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 5,3 Ghz (23x 259 Mhz , 1,58V) | Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 | 2x 8 GB  Kingston DDR3 2416 Mhz 13-13-13-33 | Windows  10Pro  64-bit|OC: Ja|Link


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. September 2015)

1242| 7827|kampfschaaaf am3+ | AMD FX 8320E @ 8x 5,243 Ghz (23x 228 Mhz , 1,4875V) |ASRock FX990 Extreme9 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2133 12-14-14- 1t  | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...u-z-benchmark-rangliste-kampfschaaaf-am3-.jpg

update
1248| 7867|kampfschaaaf am3+ | AMD FX 8320E @ 8x 5,266 Ghz (23x 229 Mhz , 1,4875V) |ASRock FX990 Extreme9 | 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2133 12-14-14- 1t  | Windows 10Pro 64-bit|OC: Ja|http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=850568&d=1442437339


----------



## iReckyy (17. September 2015)

Hier mein 5820K. Aber irgendetwas funktioniert nicht richtig. CPU-Z mag mein Hyperthreading nicht. Ohne habe ich ~3500 Punkte -.- Hat das noch jemand?

1632| 3109 | iReckyy | Intel Core i7 5820K @ 6x 4,25GHz + SMT (34x 125MHz / 1,08V) | Gigabyte X99 SoC Champion | 4x 4GB G.Skill DDR4 3000MHZ CL 15-15-15-35-300-1T | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ing-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-cpu-z_bench.jpg


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. September 2015)

Deine Werte sind viel zu niedrig. Lass dein System mal komplett mit Default Einstellungen laufen.


----------



## KeBeNe (17. September 2015)

1005| 12909 | KeBeNe | Intel XEON X5680 @ 12x 3,33GHz + SMT (25x 133MHz / 1,2V) | HP Z800 | 12x 4GB Migron 1333Mhz | Windows 10  64-Bit | OC: NEIN http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...39-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-cpuz.jpg


----------



## iReckyy (17. September 2015)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Deine Werte sind viel zu niedrig. Lass dein System mal komplett mit Default Einstellungen laufen.



Habe ich schon, dann bekomme ich ca. 1300 Punkte Singlecore und wieder ca. 3000 Punkte Multicore.

CMOS-Reset hat nichts gebracht.

CPU-Z neuinstallieren auch nicht.

Was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (17. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update


----------



## KingBeike (17. September 2015)

Ich würde echt gerne mal eine Xeon CPU sehen, die mehr als die 8 Kerne hat .


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2015)

1054|13085 | kampfschaaaf-1366-12 | Intel XEON X5690 @ 12x 3,43GHz + SMT (26x 133MHz / 1,18V) | Intel S5520HC | 6x 4GB Hyundai DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-1t | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-benchmark-rangliste-kampfschaaaf-1366-12.jpg


----------



## KeBeNe (17. September 2015)

@kampfschaaf

was hast du für ein Mobo?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2015)

Intel s5520hc - das heißt so wie der Chipsatz. Leider kann man hier überhaupt keinen Einfluß auf die Baseclock nehmen.


----------



## KeBeNe (17. September 2015)

ist nun mal so bei Server und WS HW...geht bei mir auch nicht, aber feine CPU´s


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (17. September 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> 1054|13085 | kampfschaaaf-1366-12 | Intel XEON X5690 @ 12x 3,43GHz + SMT (26x 133MHz / 1,18V) | Intel S5520HC | 6x 4GB Hyundai DDR3 1333MHZ CL 9-9-9-1t | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-benchmark-rangliste-kampfschaaaf-1366-12.jpg



Ist das ein Dual Socket Board?
Weil ich glaube der Benchmark greift nur auf 1 deiner 2 CPUs zu....

Kannst du denn Benchmark nochmal machen und dabei die CPU-Auslastung im Taskmanager checken?
Ich hab nämlich die vermutung das nur 6 von 12 Cores vom Benchmark genutzt werden, weil mit 12x3,4Ghz müsstest du mehr als 13K Punkte im Multithread haben 
(i7 5960x mit 8x4,7GHz hat 14K Punkte...)

Also du müsstest zumindest so 16K Punkte mit deinen 12x3,4GHz + SMT schaffen.


----------



## JayR91 (17. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Ist das ein Dual Socket Board?
> Weil ich glaube der Benchmark greift nur auf 1 deiner 2 CPUs zu....
> 
> Kannst du denn Benchmark nochmal machen und dabei die CPU-Auslastung im Taskmanager checken?
> ...


Aber wie soll denn einer@3.43Ghz 12k Punkte kriegen wenn nen 5820k @ 4,2Ghz nur 9k schafft? 

1731| 10206 | JayR91 | Intel Core i7 5820K @ 6x 4,7GHz + SMT (47x 100MHz / 1,35V) | Gigabyte X99 UD4 | 1x 8GB Corsair DDR4 2400MHZ CL 15-15-15-36-278-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. September 2015)

Das passt doch wunderbar, mit meinem 14 Kerner liege ich auf ähnlichem Niveau. Zwischen Westmere und Haswell hat sich einiges getan, das erklärt dann den Taktunterschied.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (17. September 2015)

JayR91 schrieb:


> Aber wie soll denn einer@3.43Ghz 12k Punkte kriegen wenn nen 5820k @ 4,2Ghz nur 9k schafft?



Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden....
Kampfschaaf hat ein Dual-Socket Board mit 2 CPUS mit je 6 Kernen + SMT.
Ich meinte das nur einer von den 2 CPUs genutzt wird und nicht 1 Core.
Also das der Benchmark effektiv nur 6 von 12 Cores Auslastet....

Darum meinte ich das er die CPU Auslastung im Task Manager Kontrollieren soll, weil da würde mann das dann sehen. 
Dort wären dann (nach meiner Theory) nur 50% Auslastung.


----------



## JayR91 (17. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden....
> Kampfschaaf hat ein Dual-Socket Board mit 2 CPUS mit je 6 Kernen + SMT.
> Ich meinte das nur einer von den 2 CPUs genutzt wird und nicht 1 Core.
> Also das der Benchmark effektiv nur 6 von 12 Cores Auslastet....
> ...


Ich weiß wie du es meintest, 1CPU statt 2, aber wie soll eine CPU mit sehr viel weniger Takt schneller als z.B. mein 5820k mit gleich viel Kernen sein?


----------



## Zocker_Boy (17. September 2015)

Wieso haben die Xeons denn so ne schlechte Single-Core-Leistung? 
Die werden ja selbst von nicht übertakteten i5 abgehängt ...


----------



## Goldrabe (17. September 2015)

Edit: Ein paar Punkte konnte ich noch rauskitzeln 

1689 | 6154 | Goldrabe | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 4398,97MHz + SMT (44x 99,98MHz / 1,249V) | Gigabyte G1. Sniper Z97 | 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600MHz CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit | OC: Nein |


Grüße


----------



## screamer007 (17. September 2015)

Update 

*Mobile CPU:*
1469 | 5353 |  screamer007 | Intel Core i7 5700HQ @ 4 x 3,7 GHz + SMT  (37 x 100 / 1,120  V) | Gigabyte P35v4 | 2 x 8 GB Transcend 8G 2Rx8  DDR3L 1600 MHz CL  11-11-11-28 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Ja | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeBeNe (18. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden....
> Kampfschaaf hat ein Dual-Socket Board mit 2 CPUS mit je 6 Kernen + SMT.
> Ich meinte das nur einer von den 2 CPUs genutzt wird und nicht 1 Core.
> Also das der Benchmark effektiv nur 6 von 12 Cores Auslastet....
> ...




nein, die Punkte sind bei voller CPU-Last, also beide werden ausgelastet, ist bei mir auch so und der Punktunterschied bei 100Mhz Takt Differenz ist ok.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (18. September 2015)

@iReckyy
Hast Du zufällig Fraps im Hintergrund an?

Soll ziemlich viel Performance fressen in dem Benchmark.
Warum auch immer.

Ich hatte mit Fraps, GPU-Z, Realtemp & IntelXTU im Hintergrund knapp 2000(!) Punkte weniger im Multibench, dafür aber im Single etwas mehr Punkte.

Von daher weiß ich nicht, ob man diese Benchmarkfunktion so ernst nehmen sollte


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (18. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @iReckyy
> Hast Du zufällig Fraps im Hintergrund an?
> 
> Soll ziemlich viel Performance fressen in dem Benchmark.
> ...



Das wusste ich bereits mit dem Performance-Verlust.....(aber leider nicht wieso)
Deswegen hatte ich im Anfangsthread auch geschrieben, dass "*alle Hintergrundprogramme*" geschlossen werden sollen.


----------



## iReckyy (18. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @iReckyy
> Hast Du zufällig Fraps im Hintergrund an?
> 
> Soll ziemlich viel Performance fressen in dem Benchmark.
> ...



Hi, ja habe ich wirklich an.

Probiere es mal ohne.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## beren2707 (18. September 2015)

Eine Reise in die Vergangenheit: Ergebnis eines (lowest) Budget Office Laptops von ~2010.  MT niedriger als ST, dafuq? 

AMD Mobile CPU

291 | 282 | beren2707 | AMD Athlon II P320 @ 2 x 2,1 GHz (10,5 x 200 / 1,15  V) | HP 1475 | 2 x 1 GB SO-DIMM DDR3 1066 MHz CL 7-7-7-20 | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: Nein | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReckyy (18. September 2015)

So, hier nochmal mein i7 5820K, diesmal ohne Fraps im Hintergrund. Komisches Verhalten, wenn das läuft 

1602 | 9358 | iReckyy | i7 5820K @ 6 x 4,25 GHz + SMT (34 x 125 / 1,08 V) | Gigabyte X99 SoC Champion | 4 x 4 GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35-300-1T | Win 7 Pro SP1 x64 | OC: JA | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ing-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-cpu-z_bench.jpg


----------



## minicoopers (18. September 2015)

Habe auch etwas fürs Singlecore Ranking 

|2122|minicoopers|i7 4820k@4x5,8GHz @ (58x100/1,6v)| ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition | 4x2GB DDR3 2400MHz CL 8-12-8-28-88-1T|Windows 7 x64|Ja |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (18. September 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Habe auch etwas fürs Singlecore Ranking
> 
> |2122|minicoopers|i7 4820k@4x5,8GHz @ (58x100/1,6v)|



Wie hast du den denn kühl gehalten? Das Ergebnis ist mal beachtenswert, aber musstest du dafür die 2 Cores abschalten damit er stabil blieb?

Aber: Respekt!! 

Die 2000 wollte ich eigentlich auch schaffen, aber das klappt nicht, egal ob ich HT ausschalte, oder 2 Cores deaktiviere, mehr als 5.15 GHz bekomm ich nicht hin ohne das ich auf die Kühlung achten muss.


----------



## minicoopers (18. September 2015)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Wie hast du den denn kühl gehalten? Das Ergebnis ist mal beachtenswert, aber musstest du dafür die 2 Cores abschalten damit er stabil blieb?
> 
> Aber: Respekt!!
> 
> Die 2000 wollte ich eigentlich auch schaffen, aber das klappt nicht, egal ob ich HT ausschalte, oder 2 Cores deaktiviere, mehr als 5.15 GHz bekomm ich nicht hin ohne das ich auf die Kühlung achten muss.


Habe mit Dice gekühlt. Die 5.8ghz waren leider nur ohne HT stabil genug. Aber Kerne habe ich keine abgeschaltet. Ist ja nur ein quadcore.

Eventuell gibt es bald noch ein Ergebnis mit einem 4770k. Der sollte etwas mehr schaffen


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (18. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update


----------



## screamer007 (18. September 2015)

Ich glaube die Sortierung bei den Intel Mobile CPUs ist nach dem Update nicht mehr ganz korrekt


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. September 2015)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Habe mit Dice gekühlt. Die 5.8ghz waren leider nur ohne HT stabil genug.
> 
> Eventuell gibt es bald noch ein Ergebnis mit einem 4770k. Der sollte etwas mehr schaffen



Ja auf das Ergebnis freu ich mich schon.  Hab den 4820K übrigens mit dem 4930K verwechselt. Egal, trotzdem ein sehr krankes Ergebnis!!


Was bekommst du denn so unter "normaler" Wakü / Lukü hin an Werten, würd mich mal interessieren, denn die mit Dice gekühlten Ergebnisse sind ja meistens außer Konkurrenz 


+++UPDATE+++


1976 | 7281| Darkearth27 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4 x 5150 MHz + SMT (51x 100.98MHz / 1,399V) | ASUS Z97 Pro-Gamer | 2x 8GB G.Skill Ares Blue DDR3 2100MHz CL 11-13-13-31-1 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA Link

Temps bei mir waren nur nach dem Test schon bei 76°C war mir dann doch zu viel 

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass da nochmal 0,2V mehr auf deiner CPU sind....

Anyway, bin zufrieden


----------



## minicoopers (19. September 2015)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Ja auf das Ergebnis freu ich mich schon.  Hab den 4820K übrigens mit dem 4930K verwechselt. Egal, trotzdem ein sehr krankes Ergebnis!!
> 
> 
> Was bekommst du denn so unter "normaler" Wakü / Lukü hin an Werten, würd mich mal interessieren, denn die mit Dice gekühlten Ergebnisse sind ja meistens außer Konkurrenz
> ...


Muss ich mal testen. Hatte die CPU noch nicht mit Luft getestet. Kann ich aber mal machen. Denke aber mal das so 5ghz sicherlich drin sind


----------



## angelicanus (19. September 2015)

874 I 3283 I anglicanus I Intel Core i7 2630 QM @ 4 x 2,0 GHz + SMT (29x100MHz/ 1,2 V) (mobil) I Clevo Co W150HRM I 2x4GB Samsung DDR 3 666 MHz 9-9-9-24-1T I Win 10 Pro I OC Nein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superdash (19. September 2015)

Einmal der 6700K (Desktop-CPU) ohne Übertaktung:

1689| 6481 | superdash| Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4x 4,2GHz + SMT (42x 100MHz / 1,26V) | Asus Z170 Pro Gaming | 2x 8GB Crucial DDR4 2400MHZ CL 16-16-16 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (19. September 2015)

screamer007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Sortierung bei den Intel Mobile CPUs ist nach dem Update nicht mehr ganz korrekt



Danke für den Hinweis. 

Habs jetzt Korrigiert 
(Hatte davor nur auf die Singlecore-Points geschaut.... )


----------



## ChrisMSI (20. September 2015)

so da mach ich mit meiem rentner auch mal mit

1156 | 4674 | ChrisMSI | Core i7 920 @ 4037mhz  + SMT (20 x 201,89 / 1,344v) |Lanparty JR X58 T2H6 | RAM:Corsair vangeance 2*4gb DDR3@807,4mhz CL 9-9-9-24 | win7 | OC:ja| LINK


----------



## minicoopers (20. September 2015)

Neue CPU neues Glück 

Singlecore Ranking:

|2228|minicoopers|i7 4770k@4x5,8GHz @ (58x100/1,6v)| ASUS Maximus VI Impact | 2x2GB DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24-74-1T|Windows 10 x64|Ja |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. September 2015)

1158|4412|iGameKudan|Intel Core i7 3630QM @ 4x 2.4-3.4GHz + SMT (12-34x100MHz, 1.146 V)|Clevo P150EM| 2x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600MHz CL9-9-9-24 | Windows 8.1 Enterprise x64 |OC: nein |Link


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (21. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update

@Minicoopers: Darf ich fragen warum du dich nur beim Singlecore Ranking eintragen lässt?

@Comunity: Ich würde gerne noch 3 weitere Listen machen. Und zwar ein "Quadcore Ranking" (Intel + AMD Quadcores), ein Hexacore-Ranking (Intel + AMD Hexacores) und ein Octacore-Ranking (Intel + AMD Octacore CPUs).
Was würde ihr davon halten? (Ja, Nein -> Warum?)


----------



## minicoopers (21. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> @Minicoopers: Darf ich fragen warum du dich nur beim Singlecore Ranking eintragen lässt?



Weil ich bei allen CPUs HT ausgeschaltet habe und somit die Multicore Ergebnisse nicht wirklich etwas sind 

Aber habe auch noch etwas neues 

Singlecore:
|2060|minicoopers|i7 5820k@6x5,375GHz @ (43x125/1,5v)| ASUS Rampage V Extreme | 4x4GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T|Windows 10 x64|Ja | Link

Multicore:
|11944|minicoopers|i7 5820k@6x5,375GHz @ (43x125/1,5v)| ASUS Rampage V Extreme |  4x4GB DDR4 3000MHz CL 15-15-15-30 1T|Windows 10 x64|Ja |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (21. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Up-Up-Up-Update
> 
> @Minicoopers: Darf ich fragen warum du dich nur beim Singlecore Ranking eintragen lässt?
> 
> ...



Ja weil man so direkter vergleichen kann


----------



## DaXXes (21. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Up-Up-Up-Update
> 
> @Minicoopers: Darf ich fragen warum du dich nur beim Singlecore Ranking eintragen lässt?
> 
> ...



Gute Idee  Dadurch wird das Ganze etwas transparenter.
Dass ein i3 oder i5 nicht mit nem 5960X mithalten kann, ist logisch. In der jetzigen Liste wird sozusagen 1. und 2. Bundesliga durcheinander gewürfelt. Das zu trennen fände ich gut


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (21. September 2015)

Update: Top 10 CPUs und Intel Desktop CPUs.

_Hinweis: minicoopers hat die Plätze 1-3 im Singlecore-Ranking _


----------



## Softy (21. September 2015)

Singlecore:
| 1720 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 6x 4,5 GHz + SMT @ (36x125/1,25V) | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link

Multicore:
| 10001 | Softy| i7-5820K @ 6x 4,5 GHz + SMT @ (36x125/1,25V) | Asrock X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 |  4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja |  Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. September 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Up-Up-Up-Update
> 
> @Minicoopers: Darf ich fragen warum du dich nur beim Singlecore Ranking eintragen lässt?
> 
> ...



Solange die vollständigen Ranglisten bestehen bleiben (und man so sehen könnte dass eine fiiktive Dual-Core-CPU eine fiktive Quad-Core-CPU fertig macht), wieso nicht?

Du hast übrigens mein Ergebnis vergessen...


----------



## Löschzwerg (22. September 2015)

Du hast mich bei den Top 10 vergessen ^^


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2015)

Hai, 

*das machst Du super!* (Meine Frau hat gesagt, ich soll mehr loben!)

Allerdings hast Du Dir jetzt ne Menge Arbeit aufgehalst. Wenn Du da keine Automatismen reinbringen kannst und alles per Handarbeit einpflegen mußt...  Respekt!
MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## Nils16866 (22. September 2015)

_Hinweis: minicoopers hat die Plätze 1-3 im Singlecore-Ranking _

Prügelt ja seinen Lehrling auch mit 5,8Ghz


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (22. September 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Solange die vollständigen Ranglisten bestehen bleiben (und man so sehen könnte dass eine fiiktive Dual-Core-CPU eine fiktive Quad-Core-CPU fertig macht), wieso nicht?
> 
> Du hast übrigens mein Ergebnis vergessen...



Nein habe ich nicht. 
Kuck mal bei "Intel Mobil CPUs" 
(Ist doch ne Mobil CPU, oder?)

Jap, die bisherigen Listen werden bestehen bleiben.
Ich werde lediglich 3 zusätzliche Listen erstellen.
Das aber eine "fiktive" dual Core CPU eine "fiktive" quad-Core cpu fertig macht wird daraus nicht hervorgehen
weil die CPUs in getrennten Listen wären.
Dabei wäre die Tabelle aber aussagekräftiger, da quadcores nicht gegen Octocores antreten müssen (wogegen die sowieso keine chance haben....)



Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Du hast mich bei den Top 10 vergessen ^^



Danke für den Hinweis  
Bist jetzt drin...auf Platz 3. 



kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Hai,
> 
> *das machst Du super!* (Meine Frau hat gesagt, ich soll mehr loben!)
> 
> ...



Ja ich mache das alles per Hand...
Aber ich mache das so, das ich immer eine "Schwung" an Ergebnissen eintrage und dann warte bis wieder genug für den nächsten "Schwung" da sind.
Und ich sehe das nicht als Arbeit, weil mir das Spaß macht 

Würde mir nur mehr Ergebnisse von AMD  CPUs wünschen....


----------



## iGameKudan (22. September 2015)

Naja, Sonderlisten sind zwar für den Vergleich spezieller CPU-Kategorien ganz nett, aber in die regulären Listen würde ich die entsprechenden CPUs trotzdem eintragen. Gerade die Mobil-CPUs haben es verdient in die allgemeine Rangliste eingetragen zu werden. Schließlich liege z.B. ich mit dem 3630QM ja vergleichweise weit oben (etwa auf dem Level des Xeon E3-1270 mit gefixtem Turbo...).

Das ist auch das was ich meinte - es sollte eine gemischte Liste unabhängig der Kernzahl und der Art (APU, Mobil) geben, denn ein aktueller i7-Quad schiebt sich ja schließlich an einem FX-4-Moduler mit quasi 8 Kernen vorbei. Und die mobilen CPUs seit IvyBridge wildern ja auch schon in Leistungsgegenden die sich nicht mehr gegenüber Desktop-CPUs verstecken müssen.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (22. September 2015)

Hab noch einen X6 - 1055T, den kann ich mal durch die Mühle jagen und lade das dann hoch!


----------



## kampfschaaaf (25. September 2015)

update
1023|13604 | kampfschaaaf-1366-12 | Intel XEON X5690 @ 12x 3,6GHz + SMT (27x 133,34MHz) | Intel S5520HC | 4x 8GB Crucial Ballistix 1333MHZ CL 8-8-8-21 1t | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/851952d1443172422-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-13604.jpg


----------



## K-putt (25. September 2015)

1423|5273 | K-putt | Intel XEON 1230v3 @ 3,7GHz + SMT (27x 99,94) | 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistix 1600MHZ CL 8-8-8-24 | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JEIN (Fixed Turbo)|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeBeNe (26. September 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> update
> 1023|13604 | kampfschaaaf-1366-12 | Intel XEON X5690 @ 12x 3,6GHz + SMT (27x 133,34MHz) | Intel S5520HC | 4x 8GB Crucial Ballistix 1333MHZ CL 8-8-8-21 1t | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/851952d1443172422-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-13604.jpg



Wie hast du den multi mässig hoch bekommen? Ist ja nochmal ein ganz schöner Sprung, laufen da alle Cores auf turbo?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (26. September 2015)

Ja, allerdings nur innerhalb ihrer TDP. Der Screenshot mit den 3,6GHz ist ja nicht das Taktmaximum. Wenn nur 2C/4T belastet werden läuft der ja mit 133x28, bei 4C/8T mit x27 und bei Volllast x26.
Vielleicht gehen die so gut, weil sie unter Wasser sind und niemals ins Throttle kommen? Möglicherweise kann das Board die tatsächlichen Ampère messen, die verheizt werden und läßt den Multi stehen, so lange es nicht über eine bestimmte Leistung wegspringt. Deine müßten doch auch mit dem x26 laufen können? 
Ansonsten kannst Du Deinem Board auch den Multi "aufzwingen" mit dem Tool CPU-Tweaker. Timings und Subtimings des RAM lassen sich da noch bissl ändern - mehr nicht. Das Intel XTU läuft ja nicht mit Dual-Sockeln.
MfG


----------



## Guru4GPU (26. September 2015)

*UPDATE*

1395 | 5722 | Guru4GPU | i7 2600k @ 4x 4,5GHz + SMT (45x100MHz 1,34V) | ASrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | 2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1866MHz TridentX+2x4GB G.Skill DDR3 1866MHz Sniper CL 9-10-9-28-2 | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: ja |LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (28. September 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update


----------



## Softy (29. September 2015)

Update:

Singlecore:
| 1878 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 6x 4,9 GHz + SMT @ (49x100/1,51V) | Asrock  X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL  15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link


Multicore:
| 10809 | Softy| i7-5820K @ 6x 4,9 GHz + SMT @ (49x100/1,51V) | Asrock  X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 |  4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3000MHz CL  15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vergiss mich diesmal nicht wieder in der Top 10 Liste


----------



## Schrotti (30. September 2015)

1646 | 9779 | Schrotti | i7-4930K @ 6x 4,5 GHz + SMT @  (45 x 100 / 1,300V | ASUS P9X79 |  4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1866MHz CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnkerEde (30. September 2015)

*1188 | 7515 | AnkerEde | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 6 x 4,18GHz + SMT (22 x 190 / 1,336) | ASUS Sabertooth X58 | RAM: 2 x 4GB *G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1520MHz CL 8-8-8-24 1T* | Win 10 Pro x64 | JA | Link
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn auf dem screenshot 20*190 =3,8 ghz steht, es sind während des benchens 22*190. beim sabertooth gibts ne einstellung im bios das der boost takt auch bei voller auslastung (alle kerne) gehalten wird.
hier nochmal ein bild, leider ist da die pktzahl geringer weil ich noch browser und snipping tool am laufen habe aber es zeigt den korrekten multi beim benchen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (30. September 2015)

Noch schnell ein 1366er
kann ja nicht sein, daß hier nur neumodische Sockel vertreten sind.

1436 | 9129 | kampfschaaaf-1366-6 | Intel XEON W3680 @ 6x 5,05GHz + SMT (30x 167,5MHz / 1,5V) | ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME | 3x 2GB ADATA Gaming V2 DDR3 2010MHZ CL 8-10-8-24 1t | Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...86-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-9129.jpg

MfG


----------



## AnkerEde (30. September 2015)

willkommen im club der x5650 ist echt nen preis leistungs monster. 70€ auf ebay!!!


----------



## fushigi01 (1. Oktober 2015)

1450 | 5103 | Fushigi01 | Intel Xeon E3 1231v3 @ 4x 3,4GHz + SMT | MSI H97 Guard-Pro | 2x 4GB G.Skill Ares CL 9-9-9-24 2T | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drecks Link, ich kriegs nicht hin  Also manchmal stell ich mich an wies Kind im Dreck...


----------



## turbo2sven (4. Oktober 2015)

guten tag ich habe noch ein altes mainbord von abit ix38 gt lga 775 sockel 
die cpu intel q6600 mit 2.40 ghz und mhz 1066 
meine Speicher DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)Corsair XMS3 CM3X2G1333C9 mit 2gb x4 = 8 gb ram verbeut 
Grafikkarte	Gainward GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2gb 

bei demm takt geht Battlefield 3 und Battlefield 4 nicht richtig kann
eine weile zocken den bekomme ich eine meldung funktinir nicht mehr 

cpu auf 3,00 ghz getaktet auf
CPU Multiplikator	9x 
CPU VID	1.2625 V
Tatsächlicher Takt fsb 333 MHz
Effektiver Takt 1333 MHz
Bandbreite 10667 MB/s

DRAM:FSB Verhältnis 16:10  
Tatsächlicher Takt 533 MHz (DDR) 
Effektiver Takt	1067 MHz  
Bandbreite 17067 MB/s
Speicher Timings 8-8-8-20  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

und wenn ich das im bios ein stellen möchte geht nicht mall meht das windows was ist da kaputt ?
DRAM:FSB Verhältnis 20:10
Tatsächlicher Takt 333 MHz
EffektiverTakt 1333 MHz


ihr läuf alles stabil 
jetz habe ich die cpu auf 2.70 ghz getaktet 
CPU Multiplikator	9x
CPU VID	1.2625 V
Tatsächlicher Takt fsb 300 MHz
EffektiverTakt 1200 MHz
Bandbreite 9600 MB/s

DRAM:FSB Verhältnis 20:10
Tatsächlicher Takt 600 MHz 
Effektiver Takt 1200 MHz
Bandbreite 19200 MB/s
Speicher Timings 9-9-9-24  (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

offe kann mir da jemand helfen were lieb


----------



## DaXXes (4. Oktober 2015)

*U P D A T E !* 

1146 | 4464 | DaXXes | Intel Xeon E3 1270 @ 4x 3,8 GHz + SMT | Foxconn H67M-V  | 2x 4 GB Corsair XMS DDR3 1333  | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: NEIN | 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Oktober 2015)

Neues Schlusslicht bei AMD 

Ich hab nun das neue CPU-Z auch auf meine alte Kiste drauf gemacht und den Phenom gebenchmarkt (gibt es dieses Wort überhaupt?).
Ergebnis: Tabellenschlusslicht 

0485 | 1413 | Zocker_Boy | Phenom II X4 940 @ 4x 3,3 GHz (16,5 x 200 / 1,360 V | ASRock N68CS-UCC | 2x 2 GB DDR2 Kingston 800 MHz CL 5-5-5-15 | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der PC darf als Versuchskaninchen für Win 10 herhalten


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Oktober 2015)

1155 | 15047 | euMelBeumel | 2x X5650 @ 12x 4 GHz (22x 182 MHz / 1,250v) | EVGA SR-2 | 12x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Windows 7 x64 | OC: JA | LINK


----------



## Tobi120789 (5. Oktober 2015)

499|2297|Tobi120789|AMD Phenom II X6 1090T@ 3,2GHz|Asus M4A88T-V EVO|4x4GB Team Group DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-2|Windows 7 Pro 64Bit|OC:Nein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (5. Oktober 2015)

Tobi120789 schrieb:


> 499|2297|Tobi120789|AMD Phenom II X6 1090T@ 3,2GHz|Asus M4A88T-V EVO|4x4GB Team Group DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-2|Windows 7 Pro 64Bit|OC:Nein
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




@Tobi120789 
*Prust* Der Dateiname von dem Bild  »AMD-Schrott.jpg« 
Mach dir da nicht so viel draus. In dem CPUZ Benchmark schneiden die AMD Prozzis grundsätzlich extrem schlecht ab. Das heißt aber in der Praxis trotzdem nicht, dass die Phenom II immer und überall von einem intel i3 abgehängt werden 

Hmm, da fällt mir ein, meine Mobil CPU im Laptop könnte ich auch mal benchen xD


----------



## Olstyle (5. Oktober 2015)

1364|8605|Olstyle|Intel Core i7 3960x@ 4,4GHz|Foxconn Quantumian-1|4x8GB Mushkin DDR3 1333 CL9-9-9-24-1T|Windows 7 Pro 64Bit|OC:Ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut mitgelieferter Referenz in ST ganz knapp an einem 5930k vorbei und in MT locker vorne . Die angezeigte VID ist leider nur ein Zeichen dafür dass CPU-Z selbige und den Takt nicht 100%ig synchron aktualisiert.


----------



## HWPoldi (6. Oktober 2015)

Desktop CPU

1736 | 5103 | HWPoldi | Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4x 4.75GHz (47 x 101MHz / 1.4V) | Gigabyte Z77MX-D3H | 2x 8 GB GeIL EVO Leggera DDR3 1866 CL9-10-9-28 2T | Win 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## [DCD]Pippo68 (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen 
Find ich richtig gut mit dem ranking. Da möchte ich auch mitmischen 

Hoffe die Angaben sind komplett so:

1575 | 9980 | [DCD]Pippo68 | Intel Xeon X5650 @ 4,4Ghz + Smt (22X200Mhz/1,36V) | ASUS Rampage II Extreme |
3X4Gb G-Skill DDR3 2100 MHz - Ratio 2:10 9-12-12-31-2 (tCAS-tRC-tRP-tRAS-tCR) |Win7x64-Ultimate | OC: Ja | Desktop CPU| Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

â€‹


----------



## Tobi120789 (9. Oktober 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Mach dir da nicht so viel draus. In dem CPUZ Benchmark schneiden die AMD Prozzis grundsätzlich extrem schlecht ab. Das heißt aber in der Praxis trotzdem nicht, dass die Phenom II immer und überall von einem intel i3 abgehängt werden



Der nächste Prozessor wird eh ein Intel, bis AMD ausm arsch kommt sind die schon beim i7 8XXX.... und wohl max so schnell wie ein i7 4XXX? @ Stock, war ja langezeit für AMD, aber das ist nun vorbei 
AMD gibt einem ja nicht mal einen grund zu warten. Da kommt garnix. Der größte witz is ja das in dem bench mein X6 gegen einen Q6600 verliert 

Edit: Der bench wurde nicht mal mim Intel Compiler gemacht. Sind also noch schlechter aus für AMD ;(, dachte das es vielleicht daran liegt dass die AMDs so grotten schlecht sind.


----------



## c00LsPoT (12. Oktober 2015)

1429 | 5860 | c00LsPoT | Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4x 4,6GHz + SMT (46x 100MHz / 1,38V) | AsRock Z77 Extreme6 | 4x 8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHZ CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


----------



## big-erL (13. Oktober 2015)

877 | 3575 | big-erL | Core i 7 860 @ 4x3 Ghz ( 22x 140Mhz / 1,08V | MSI P55-GD65 | 4x 2GB OCZ DDR3 1600 CL 8-8-8-24 1T | Win7 x64 | OC: ja , undervolt: ja | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/855690d1444756865-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-screen-shot.png 

schaffe es nicht den Link umzuwandeln (weder so wie beschrieben noch anderweitig)


Desktop CPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkoli (14. Oktober 2015)

946 | 5897 | darkoli | AMD FX 8350 8x 4 Ghz (20x 200Mhz / 1,344V | GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-USB3 | 2x 8GB Cruisal DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9- 2T | Win10 x64 | OC: nein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...82-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-cpuz.jpg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (14. Oktober 2015)

Tobi120789 schrieb:


> dachte das es vielleicht daran liegt dass die AMDs so grotten schlecht sind.



Nunja, mein fx 8350 @5 GHz ist gleich auf mit einem i7 4790k @5.1 GHz im Multithread, und der wird in DirectX12 eine Rolle spielen.
Und dann auch in Spielen gleiche Performance für das Halbe Geld 
Wenn Intel so weiterschleicht mit ihren 5% mehr Performance ist AMD mit Zen lange vorn.

Stell dir allein mal vor 7200 Punkte + 40% (IPC) sind rund 10 000 Punkte und 1200 + 40% = 1680 Punkte im Single Core!! 
Und diese Aussage von 40% ist ja auch schon eine Weile her, vielleicht wird es noch mehr werden.


----------



## DaXXes (14. Oktober 2015)

xXDanielHDXx schrieb:


> Wenn Intel so weiterschleicht mit ihren 5% mehr Performance ist AMD mit Zen lange vorn.



*Wenn...* aber glaub mir, Intel hat nur deshalb den Gang rausgenommen, weil die schlicht keinen Zwang für schnellere Schritte gehabt haben und so ihre Leistung auch portionsweise verkaufen können/konnten.
Wenn ZEN so ein Quantensprung wird (erstmal abwarten), dann zaubert Intel garantiert auch einen Hexacore mit 4,5 bis 5 GHz Takt @stock aus dem Hut, davon bin ich überzeugt. Die haben da doch garantiert schon was in petto. Und in einem solchen Fall sieht AMD dann wieder nur die Rücklichter von Intel 

Dass Intel auf Zen wartet und sich hinterher am Kopf kratzt und denkt ,,Ja so was, jetzt hat AMD tatsächlich seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und uns überholt, was machen wir denn jetzt?´´ das glaubt ihr doch selbst nicht


----------



## Jan565 (15. Oktober 2015)

1153 | 7068 | Jan565 | Intel Xeon X5650 6x 4GHz + SMT (20x 200MHz / 1,312V) | Gigabyte X58A-UD3R | 4x 2GB DDR3 1600 CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Wind 7 HP x64 | OC: Ja

Muss ich beim Ram genau angeben welchen ich habe? 

Wären einmal 

2x2 GiB Kingston Hyper X 
2x2 GiB G.Sklill 

Timings etc, sind bei den beiden gleich.

Bei meinen Punkten frage ich mich nur eines. 

Warum ist der Schrott von Skyfail so Lahm? 6 Jahre nach einem 980X, sollte Intel es wohl einmal schaffen den einzuholen mit einer angeblichen "High-End" CPU.


----------



## biohaufen (16. Oktober 2015)

1795 | 5336 | biohaufen | Intel Core i5 4670K @ 4.7 GHz (47x100 / 1.35V) | Asus Z87-Deluxe | 2x 8GB DDR3 1600@ 2133 10-12-12-31 2T | Win. 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Ja | Link​


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. Oktober 2015)

Moinsen, kleine Anmerkung:

Mit der neusten Version gabs wohl einige Änderungen beim Bench wie man hier sehen kann:

Link


Also bitte darauf achten, welche Version beim benchen benutzt wurde, sonst verzerrt das die Ergebnisse.
(Dieses Ergebnis natürlich nicht werten bitte. Danke! )


Apropos Ergebnisse, die Top-10 aller CPU's müsstest du auch nochmal aktualisieren


----------



## controlDE (19. Oktober 2015)

Joa wollt ihr einen neuen Thread für die Version 1.74 aufmachen oder wie läufts hier etz weiter-mfg


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (20. Oktober 2015)

Bin für einen neuen Thread, da hier sonst gemischte Ergebnisse stehen, die vom 1.74 sind ja viel höher als vorher.


----------



## DanielX (20. Oktober 2015)

Noch mit Version 1.73:

774| 10981| DanielX| 2x IntelXeon E5-2620 @ 2,4Ghz (24x100 / 0.87V) | Supermicro X10DRI-T | 4x 8GB DDR4 1866Mhz CL13-13-13-31 1T | Windows Server 2012 R2 64-Bit | OC: Nein| Link


----------



## DeaD-A1m (20. Oktober 2015)

2136|9082|DeaD-A1m|Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,7GHz+SMT (44x107/1,2V)|MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition| 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 |Windows 10 Pro x64| OC:Ja| Link​


----------



## Viciouz (21. Oktober 2015)

Da ist sicher noch einige Luft nach oben, die Bench habe ich ohne Erhöhung der Voltages gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (21. Oktober 2015)

Viciouz schrieb:


> Da ist sicher noch einige Luft nach oben, die Bench habe ich ohne Erhöhung der Voltages gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So wird das eh nix mit dem Eintragen lassen, siehe Bedingungen auf der ersten Seite...  und außerdem mit der 1.74er Version...




DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> 2136|9082|DeaD-A1m|Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4,7GHz+SMT|(44x107/1,2V)|4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Series DDR3 1866MHz 9-10-9-27 |Windows 10 Pro x64| OC:Ja| Link​




Kaum sag ichs, werden Benches mit dem 1.74er eingereicht.. 

Naja ich wäre dann auch für einen neuen Thread nur für die 1.74er Version, ansonsten hier nur mit dem 1.73er Posten...


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2015)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> So wird das eh nix mit dem Eintragen lassen, siehe Bedingungen auf der ersten Seite...  und außerdem mit der 1.74er Version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder der TE teilt die Ranglisten  in Version 1.74 und 1.73 auf. Leider wurde der Thread seit knapp einem Monat nicht mehr aktualisiert


----------



## M21Gunner (21. Oktober 2015)

2254 | 9627 | M21Gunner |Intel Core i7 6700k @ 4,5Ghz+ SMT (45 x 100 / 1.296V | Asus Maximus Vlll Hero | 16GB (2x8GB) CORSAIR Vengeance LPX Black DDR4-3000 CL 16-18-18-36-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64bit | OC : Ja |Link


Allerdings Version 1.74


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (22. Oktober 2015)

Up-Up-Up-Update

Wir haben einen Neuen Spitzenreiter im Multicore Ranking: HGW "euMelBeumel" 

Und im Singlecore-Ranking wurde Minicoopers vom Thron gestoßen 
HGW M21Gunner 

Update: Hab die Tabellen jetzt um eine weitere Spalte "CPU-Z  Version ergänzt"
Bitte ab sofort die CPU-Z Version wie im Anfangsthread angegeben ins Ergebniss einfügen/Posten.
+ Hab jetzt alle Intel Desktop CPUs in die Liste eingefügt. (AMDs ziehe ich noch nach )

@Softy: Sorry das es erst jetzt kommt aber ich war die letzten Wochen ziemlich im Stress, darum hatte ich keine Zeit die Tabelle zu pflegen.
Hab jetzt alles nachgeholt, wird aber in den nächsten Wochen nicht besser werden.
Kann also durchaus sein das ich das nächste Update erst in 4 Wochen oder so machen kann, da ich im November 2 Wochen auf Urlaub sein werde.

Danke euch allen für eure zahlreiche Teilnahme und ich freue mich dieses Ranking machen zu dürfen 
Hoffe das ihr auch weiterhin so toll und zahlreich mitmacht.

Einen Wunsch hätte ich allerdings: Bitte nur Posts wo der Link auch funktioniert...
Ich ärgere mich jedesmal wenn der Link mir das Format in der Tabelle zerreisst 
Also bitte versucht den Link so gut es euch möglich ist hinzubekommen 
Erspart mir nicht nur Arbeit sondern erleichtert sie mir auch ungemein 

An dieser Stelle eine kleine Umfrage:

Wer ist für seperate Tabellen und wer ist für die Extra Spalte mit der Version in den Tabellen???


----------



## Jan565 (22. Oktober 2015)

Extra Tabelle wäre besser. Denn die Punkte sind mit der neuen Version deutlich höher. Da wäre es schon schön eine Extra Liste mit der Version zu haben. 

Mit 1.74 habe ich zum Beispiel über 2000 Punkte mehr im Test.


----------



## Softy (22. Oktober 2015)

SSJ4Crimson schrieb:


> Wer ist für seperate Tabellen und wer ist für  die Extra Spalte mit der Version in den Tabellen???



Ich wäre auch für eine extra Tabelle, die Scores sind deutlich höher und somit nicht vergleichbar mit Version 1.73.

Und ich würde die Top 10 entweder weglassen oder mit pflegen (so als kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ).


----------



## Hawky1980 (22. Oktober 2015)

Version 1.74

1558 | 10210 | Hawky1980 | AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 5,3 Ghz (20,5x 259 Mhz , 1,552V) | Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 | 2x 8 GB  Kingston DDR3 2416 Mhz 13-13-13-33 | Windows  10Pro  64-bit|OC: Ja|Link


----------



## Die_Himbeere (22. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,
habe mein Glück versucht 

1.74 | 1972 | 7823 | Die_Himbeere | Intel Core i7 3770k 4 x 4547MHz + SMT (45 x 101.05MHz / 1,288V) | ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 | 2 x 8 GB GSkill DDR 3 CL 10-12-12-26 1T | Windows 7 HP 64Bit | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## Darkearth27 (23. Oktober 2015)

Nagut, dann werde ich einfach mal meine Werte eintragen und schauen was da kommt. 

Ich war ja für einen neuen Thread aber eine Neue Liste geht auch.


Hier meine Werte mit  CPUz Version 1.74

v. 1.74 | 2320 | 9822 | Darkearth27 | Intel Core i7 4790k 4 x 5100MHz + SMT (51 x 100.00MHz / 1,399V) | Asus Z97-Pro Gamer| 2 x 8 GB GSkill DDR3 2400 MHz  CL 11-13-13-31 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64Bit | OC: Ja | Link



BTW, Danke @ M21Gunner für das Eintragen lassen deinens 6700k's.

Die angeblichen 10% mehr Leistung zum Vorgänger (offiziel ja dem 4790k) sind dann doch zu sehen. 
Wenn ich meine Werte bei 5.1 GHz und deine bei 4.5 GHz vergleiche ist das schon sehr nice.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (23. Oktober 2015)

Was, wenn wieder eine neue Version kommt? Wieviele Tabellen wird's dann geben? Man müßte rausfinden, wie man das angleichen kann. Das würde ne Menge Arbeit machen. 
Pro CPU-Architektur einen Referenzwert für z.B. 4GHz schaffen und dann mit den CPU-Z-Versionen 1.73 und 1.74 benchen. Dann bekommt man eine Relation, die man einrechnen kann. 
Wenn 1.75 kommt erhält man wieder einen relativen Wert und so weiter.  Das kann Streit geben und ist auch nicht genau.

Deshalb bin ich dafür, hier weiter mit 1.73 zu benchen 
und die 1.74 in eine ganz neue Tabelle zu verfrachten.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (23. Oktober 2015)

@SSJ4Crimson
Mein MB wird in der Liste (#19) nicht angezeigt: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition


----------



## Sane (23. Oktober 2015)

1.74 | 2406 | 10410 | Sane |Intel i7 6700k  4x4,8 + SMT (48x100 /1,392V) | Asus Rog Hero VIII | 2x 8 GB Gskill Ripjaws V 3200 @ 3466 - 16-18-18-28 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64bit | OC: Ja link

1.73 | 1959 | 7832 | Sane |Intel i7 6700k  4x4,8 + SMT (48x100 /1,392V) | Asus Rog Hero VIII | 2x 8 GB Gskill Ripjaws V 3200 @ 3466 - 16-18-18-28 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64bit | OC: Ja link

Aber für nen Quadcore sind die Werte schon anständig...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 1827| 11514 | nWo-Wolfpac | Intel Core i7 5820K @ 6x 4,2GHz + SMT (42x 100MHz / 1,19V) | Asus X99-A | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2166MHZ CL 15-15-15-35 | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: JA |Link


----------



## RonGames (23. Oktober 2015)

v1.73 | 312 | 272 | RonGames | Intel Pentium D 945 @ 2x 3,8 GHz  (17x 222 MHz / 1,3V) | Asus P5L-MX | 2GB extrememory DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 & 1GB Samsung DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 | Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link

v1.74 | 424 | 683 | RonGames | Intel Pentium D 945 @ 2x 3,8 GHz  (17x 222 MHz / 1,3V) | Asus P5L-MX | 2GB extrememory DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 & 1GB Samsung DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 | Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


----------



## Schrotti (23. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 1880 | 11996 | Schrotti | i7-5930K @ 6x  4,2 GHz + SMT @  (42 x 100 / 1,250V | MSI X99A SLI PLUS |  4x4GB G.Skill  RipJaws DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T | Windows 8.1 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RonGames (24. Oktober 2015)

Next Level:

v1.73 | 852 | 831 | RonGames | Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 3 GHz (10x 299 MHz / 1,3V) | Asus P5L-MX | 2GB extrememory DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 & 1GB Samsung DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 | Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link

v1.74 | 1009 | 1291 | RonGames | Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 @ 3 GHz (10x 299 MHz / 1,3V) | Asus P5L-MX | 2GB extrememory DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 & 1GB Samsung DDR2 740MHZ CL 5-6-6-18 | Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


----------



## dippich (24. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Intel Core I7 4690K@4,6GHz, ASUS Z87 DELUXE, GSkill Trident DDR3 2400 MHZ 16GB, Samsung 850Pro 256GB+Seagate 1000GB, EVGA GTX 780, Creative Soundblaster Z, BeQuiet DP11 650w, Chieftec+LG 24GM77-B, Windows 8.1


----------



## dippich (24. Oktober 2015)

Update CPU-Z 1.74




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2015)

Singlecore:
1.74 | 2246 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 6x 4,95 GHz + SMT @ (49x101/1,50V) | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-2828 MHz CL   15-15-15-35 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link


Multicore:
1.74 | 14230 | Softy | i7-5820K @ 6x 4,95 GHz + SMT @ (49x101/1,50V) | Asrock   X99X Fatal1ty Killer/3.1 |  4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-2828MHz CL   15-15-15-35 2T|Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (24. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 2288 | 9668| kampfschaaaf-1151-4 | Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4x 5GHz + SMT (50x 100,4MHz / 1,275V) | ASUS MAXIMUS VI EXTREME | 4x 4GB DDR3-2800 12-14-14 2t Corsair Vengeance Pro | Windows 8 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA |http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/857731d1445722338-ranking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-2288-9668.png

Au weia - der 4790 ist echt ein Tier - das war nur der erste Versuch! Sobald hier Klarheit über die Versionen herrscht, bekommt der es richtig über die Ohren.


----------



## Dirki137 (24. Oktober 2015)

v1.73 | 1267| 8242 | dirki137| AMD FX 8350 @ 8x 4,33GHz + SMT (20x 216.7MHz / 1,29V) | ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R 2.0 | 4x 8GB Samsung DDR3 1733MHZ CL 11-13-13-35 | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK


----------



## PitBull (25. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 2001| 17478| Pitbull|i7-5960x @ 8x 4,5 GHz + SMT @ (45x100/1,218V) | Asus X99-A | 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws4 DDR4-3200 MHz CL 16-16-16-35 2T | Windows 10 Pro x64 | OC: Ja | Link


----------



## s3rious (25. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 1775| 7497 | s3rious | Intel Core i7 4770K @ 4x 3,9GHz + SMT | GA-Z97X-SOC Force (rev. 1.0) | 16GB DDR3-2133MHz CL 11-11-11-27 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK

~


----------



## PHENOMII (26. Oktober 2015)

Core I7 3770k @ 4,5GHz @ 1,116V auf Cuplex Kryos HF 
 EVGA GTX980TI SC || Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H || 16GB Corsair DDR3-1600
Antec Twelve Hundred || Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio || BeQuiet P10 DPP


----------



## chapchap (26. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 2131 | 9181 | chapchap | Intel Core I7 4790K @ 4 x 4,7GHz (47 x 100MHz / 1,323V) | MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition| RAM: 4 x 8GB Hyper X Fury DDR3-1600 CL 10-10-10-30 2T  | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit| OC: JA | LINK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZiemlichEitel (26. Oktober 2015)

1.74.0 | 2185 | 9327 | ZiemlichEitel | Core i7 4790k @ 48 x 100 /1,300 V | Asus Z97-A | RAM: 2 x 4 GB HyperX Savage DDR3-2400MHz 11-13-14 2T | Win 10 | OC: Ja | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-cpu-z_benchmark.png


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (26. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 1475 | 9685 | xXDanielHDXx | AMD FX-8350 @ 8 x 5093 MHz (25x203,7MHz /1,452V/APM=0) | Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 | 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance @1622 MHz 9-9-9-24 1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK


----------



## RonGames (26. Oktober 2015)

So jetzt wird es mal ernster ^^

v1.73 | 1588 | 5836 | RonGames | Intel Core i7-4820k @ 2x 4,3 GHz (43x 100 MHz / 1,25V) | Asus X79-Deluxe | 4x4 GB G.Skill TridenX DDR3-2400, CL 10-12-12-28 | Windows 10 Pro, 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link

v1.74 | 1887 | 7959 | RonGames | Intel Core i7-4820k @ 2x 4,3  GHz (43x 100 MHz / 1,25V) | Asus X79-Deluxe | 4x4 GB G.Skill TridenX DDR3-2400, CL 10-12-12-28 | Windows 10 Pro, 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


----------



## euMelBeumel (26. Oktober 2015)

v1.74 | 1423 | 18847 | euMelBeumel | 2x X5650 @ 12x 4 GHz (22x 182 MHz / 1,250v) | EVGA SR-2 | 12x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1333 MHz CL 9-9-9-24-1T | Windows 7 x64 | OC: JA | LINK


----------



## McZonk (27. Oktober 2015)

Dann fahren wir mal richtige Geschütze auf  Los gehts mit 16 Kernen bzw. 32 Threads bei bis zu 4,0 GHz.

v1.74 | 1416 | 26633 | McZonk | 2x E5-2667v2 @  16x 4,0 GHz  (maxBoost 40 x 100 MHz / 1,150v) | HP 158B (C602) | 8x 8 GiB DDR3 1.866  MHz ECC CL 13-13-13-32-1T | Windows 7 x64 | OC: NEIN | LINK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (27. Oktober 2015)

Neue Version und neue CPU 

|v1.74 |2512|10866|minicoopers|i7 6700k@4x5GHz @ (50x100/1,39v)| ASUS Maximus VIII Hero | 4x4GB DDR4 3333MHz CL 14-16-16-35-1T|Windows 10 x64|Ja |Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastManStanding (27. Oktober 2015)

v 1.74|1212|7264|Lonemaster|AMD FX-8350 8x4000MHz ( 20 x 200MHz) 1,292V|ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z|2 x 8GB Kingston Hyper X Fury 1866MHz 9-10-10-30-42|Windows 7 64 Bit|OC:Nein

Mache ich alles bis auf CPU-Z weg komme ich bei multi- auf 7303.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. November 2015)

UPDATE auf CPU-Z Version 1.74

v 1.74 | 2035 | 6771 | Zocker_Boy | intel i5 3570K @4x 4,6 GHz (46x100MHz) 1,28 V | ASUS P8Z77 VL X | 4 x 4 GB Geil evo Leggera 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24 | Windows 7 64 Bit | OC: Ja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. November 2015)

Ich will auch mal 

v1.74 |2711|11495|True Monkey|i7 6700k@4x5,4GHz @ (54x100/1,61v)| ASUS Maximus VIII Gene | 4x4GB DDR4 3066MHz CL 11-15-15-28-1T|Windows 7 x64|Ja | Link


----------



## Xaphyr (13. November 2015)

v1.74 |1821|7118|Xaphyr|i5-6600 @ Stock| MSI B150M | 2x8GB DDR4 2133MHz CL 12-12-12-33-2T|Windows 10 x64|Nein | Link


----------



## Highspeed30 (13. November 2015)

v1.74 | 2095 | 8520 | Highspeed30 | Intel Core I7 4770K @ 4 x 4,6GHz (46 x 100MHz / 1,420V) | Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H| RAM: 4 x 4GB Crucial  | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit| OC: JA| http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=862925&d=1447392852


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. November 2015)

_v1.74| 2034| 12627 | Shizophrenic | Intel Core i7 5820K @ 6x 4,5GHz +  SMT (36x 125MHz / 1,298V) | Gigabyte X99 UD4-CF | 4x 4GB Corsair  DDR4 3000MHz CL 16-18-18-40 2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK_


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2015)

Neue Version von CPUZ, neue BIOS-Version, leicht schärfere Latenzen:


v1.74 | 1863 | 15598 | Incredible Alk | Intel Core I7 5960X @ 8 x 4,1 GHz (41  x 100MHz / 1,200V) | Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC-Force | 4x 4 GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-35 2T  |  Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (14. November 2015)

Wird denn überhaupt noch aktualisiert?


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (14. November 2015)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Wird denn überhaupt noch aktualisiert?



er hat einige Seiten vorher geschrieben, dass er momentan wenig Zeit für diesen Thread hat und sich daran erstmal auch nichts ändern wird, er wird alles updaten, allerdings nur alle paar Wochen (Monate).


----------



## Säsch (15. November 2015)

_v1.74 | 648 | 2502 | Säsch |AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE 4x3,2 GHz | Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 | 2x 2GB GSkill DDR3 667MHZ  CL 9-9-9-24 | Windows 10 Home 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK | Desktop CPU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## KonterSchock (17. November 2015)

stock+ turbo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RonGames (17. November 2015)

Deal with it: 

1.74 | 1256 | 10244 | Ron Games | Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2670 @ 8 x 3,2 GHz (30 x 106,5MHz / >1,2V) | ASUS P9X79-E WS | 4x 4 GB GSkill DDR4 1988 MHz CL 9-11-10-28-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


----------



## Andy_1981 (17. November 2015)

*1.74 | 2308 | 9801 | Andy_1981 | I7-6700K @ 4 x 4,6 Ghz + SMT (46 x 100 / 1,35V ) | MSI Z170A Krait Gaming| Kingston HyperX Fury 4 x 8GB 3000 CL-15-15-15-36-1T | Win7 64-bit | OC:JA | *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=864458&d=1447800686


----------



## megasthenes (19. November 2015)

1.74 | 1225 | 7067 | megasthenes | FX-8320e @ 4/8 x 4,2 Ghz | Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P| Kingston HyperX Fury x 8GB 9-9-9-24T 1600MHz| Corsair XMS3 x 4 GB 9-9-9-24T 1333 @ 1600MHz | Win 10 Pro 64bit| OC:JA 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (20. November 2015)

Update

v1.74 |2830|12216|True Monkey|i7 6700k@4x 5,63GHz @ (56x100.6/1,66v)| ASUS Maximus VIII Gene | 4x4GB DDR4 3888MHz CL 16-18-18-38-2T|Windows 7 x64|Ja |Link


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (21. November 2015)

Mann, bin ich weit unten. Mal gucken:

Desktop CPU

1537 | 5870 | Felgenfuzzi |I7 3770 @ 4 x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41*103 Mhz /1,28V) | Asrock Z77 Pro 4 | 4 x 4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1866 CL 9-9-9-27| Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA |  LINK







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sleipDE (29. November 2015)

Desktop CPU

1847 | 5937 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4 x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41*100 Mhz /0,9V) | Asrock Z77 Pro 3 | 2 x 4 GB Corsaire Vengeance DDR3 1866 CL 9-10-9-21 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Felgenfuzzi: Wenn du die Multis für 1 und 2 aktive Kerne noch von 41 auf 43 hoch setzt bekommst du im Single CPU Test bessere Werte, weil er dann auf 4.3GHz taktet. Und versuch mal die Cycle time (tRAS) des Rams auf 22 oder 23 zu stellen, bringt auch immer noch paar Punkte in Benchmarks.


----------



## sleipDE (2. Dezember 2015)

UPDATE:

Desktop CPU

1858 | 7613 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4 x 4,1 GHz + SMT (41*100 Mhz /0,9V) | Asrock Z77 Pro 3 | 2 x 4 GB Corsaire Vengeance DDR3 1866 CL 9-10-9-21 | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saguya (6. Dezember 2015)

Ver. 1.74.0 | 1171 | 7629 | Saguya | FX-8320E @ 4,0GHz (22x 200 mhz , 1,248 V) | MSI 970A SLI Krait | 4x4GB Kingston HyperX -1866 (OC 2133), 9-9-9-24 2T | Win10 | OC:JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guru4GPU (6. Dezember 2015)

*UPDATE*

Desktop CPU

CPU-Z 1.74.0 | Single-Core 1704 | Multi-Core 7101 | Guru4GPU | i7 2600K @ 4 x 4,5GHz + SMT (45 x 100 / 1,35V) | ASrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 | 2 x 4GB G.Skill TridentX 2400 (2133MHz) 9-11-11-28 | Win7 Pro 64x | OC: Ja | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schönen Nikolaustag


----------



## Hakenden (6. Dezember 2015)

Ver. 1.74.0 | 1993 | 12218 | Hakenden | i7 5820k @ 6x 4,4GHz + SMT (44x100MHZ / 1,3 V) | Asus X99-A | 4x4GB Corsair DDR4-2666 MHZ CL 16-18-18-35 2T | OC:JA | LINK


Screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bull56 (15. Dezember 2015)

Ver. 1.74.0 | 3012 | 13084 | Bull56 | i7-6700k @ 4x 6GHz + SMT) |MSI Z170 XPower Titanium Edition | 2x4GB G.skill DDR4-4000 MHZ CL 12-22-22-28-1T | OC:LN2 | LINK


HAIL TO THE KING BABY!


----------



## Gotcha (15. Dezember 2015)

v1.74 | 2319 | 9878 | Gotcha | I7-6700K @ 4 x 4,7 Ghz | Asus Z170 Pro Gaming | G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200 2x8 Gb Cl 16-16-16-36-2T | Win7 64-bit | OC:JA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2015)

Huch Doppelpost sorry :c


----------



## Watertouch (15. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


v.1.74 / 1694 / 7013 / Watertouch / Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 @4x3.8GHz + SMT ( 38x 99,98MHz / 1,053V) / AsRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance / 24GB DDR3 @1333MHz Kingston 2x8GB+2x4GB CL 8-8-8-1 / Windows 10 Professional 64 Bit / OC: Nein / http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...g-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-screenshot-5-.png


----------



## Schrotti (19. Dezember 2015)

*Update*


v1.74 | 2043 | 12760 | Schrotti | i7-5930k@6x4,5GHz @ (45x100/1,325v) | MSI X99a SLI Plus | 4x4GB DDR4-2666MHz CL 17-17-17-39-2T | Windows 10  x64 | Ja | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yetisports (21. Dezember 2015)

*Neuer Eintrag

v1.74 | 1585 | 10237 | yetisports | i7-3930k@6x4,2GHz@(42x100/1,152v) | Asrock X79 Extreme6 | 6x4GB + 2x2GB DDR3-1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24-2T | Windows 10 x64 | JA | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=870313&stc=1
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (22. Dezember 2015)

*Update

v1.74 | 2123 | 12897 | Schrotti | i7-5930k@6x4,7GHz @ (47x100/1,350v) |  MSI X99a SLI Plus | 4x4GB DDR4-2400MHz CL 15-15-15-35-2T | Windows 10   x64 | Ja | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## 4lp4_85 (23. Dezember 2015)

Ver1.74 | 1981 | 7779 | 4lp4_85 | Intel Core i5-6600K 4x 3.50GHz (35x100 / 1,247V) | Asus Z170 Pro Gaming | 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit | Win 10 64 bit | OC : Nein http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...nking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-unbenannt.png


----------



## Schrotti (23. Dezember 2015)

Wie ich schon vermutet habe, findet keine Aktualisierung mehr statt.

Schade.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (24. Dezember 2015)

Ja gut, der TE "schrub"  ja auch, dass er derzeit wenig Zeit findet.
Man sieht doch recht schnell, auf welcher Position man landet und irgendwann wird er bestimmt wieder aktualisieren.

Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll, wenn man erstmal das Maximum auslotet und dann hier das Ergebnis postet. Ständig weiter experimentieren und einstellen ist dann doch ein unnötig großer Aufwand.

BTW, allgemein zu diesen Benchmarks: Nutzt Ihr Ergebnisse, die im Alltags- und unter Extrembedingungen (CoreDamage/Prime95 o.ä + Furmark o.ä) wirklich absolut stabil sind, oder jagt ihr nach jedem Punkt, auch wenn das System beim Benchmark nur gerade so mit etwas Glück bis zum Bluescreen übersteht?


----------



## Drayygo (29. Dezember 2015)

v1.74 | 1704| 7351| Drayygo | Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4x 4,5GHz + SMT (45x 100MHz / 1,304V) |MSI Z77 Mpower | 4x4 GB Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA |Link


Edit: Warum habe ich mehr Punkte als ein i7 2600k mit 4,6Ghz? Und das nicht zu knapp..


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Edit: Warum habe ich mehr Punkte als ein i7 2600k mit 4,6Ghz? Und das nicht zu knapp..



Liegt an der Version des Benchmarks, v1.74 bringt deutlich mehr Punkte als v1.73


----------



## RUDA (29. Dezember 2015)

v1.74|1626|7093| RUDA| Core i7 2600K @ 4x 4,3GHz (43x 100MHz / 1,34V) |Gigabyte Z68XP-UD5  | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR3 1333MHZ CL 8-8-8-23 -2T| OC Ja| WIN 10 PRO


----------



## Drachenlord_1510 (30. Dezember 2015)

v1.74 | 1422 | 23817 | Drachenlord_1510 | E5 2696 v3 @ 18x2,3GHz + SMT (23 x 99,94 /0,810v) |ASUS X99E-WS| RAM: 1x4GB Corsair ValueSelect  DDR4 2133MH CL15-15-15-36 | Win7 64 | Nein |Link


----------



## steAK79 (2. Januar 2016)

*Neuer Eintrag*

v1.74 |  2410 | 10443 | steAK | I7 6700k @ 4,8Ghz @ 1,395V | Z170A | 4x4Gb GSkill @ 3000Mhz 15-15-15-35 2T | OC: ja | WIN 10 pro | Link


Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Interceptorvtec (2. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein AMD

v1.74 | 1540 | 9858 | Interceptorvtec | AMD FX 8350 @ 5300MHz | Asus Sabertooth 990FX  | 2x 8GB GSkill DDR3 2133MHz | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA |


Hab leider ein Falsches OC Profil benutzt , Ich mach nochmal ein Update mit mehr mit MHz...


----------



## Zinne89 (7. Januar 2016)

Version 1.74 / 1197 / 7838 /  Zinne89 / AMD FX 8320  8 x 4,2 GHz (17,5 x 233 Mhz / 1,33V) / Asus M5A97 R2.0 / 2x 8GB  Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600Mhz 11-11-11-28 / Windows 10 64bit / OC Ja


----------



## Gast20180319 (8. Januar 2016)

Version 1.74 | 2150 | 9141 | Addi | Intel i7 4770k @ 4724.1 MHz + SMT (47x100.5 / 1.28 Volt) | MSI Mpower z87 | Crucial Ballistics 8gb DDR3 @ 2144 mhz @ 11-11-11-31-172-1T | Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit | OC: Ja , Aircooling




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scoch (9. Januar 2016)

2140 | 8355 | Scoch | Core i5 4690k @ 4 x 4,7 + SMT (47 x 100MHz / 1,3V) | MSI Z97 MPower MAX AC | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1600MHz CL  11-11-11-28| Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | LINK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horilein (10. Januar 2016)

v1.74 I 1120 | 6174 | Horilein | Core i5 2550k @ 4 x 4,2  (42 x 100MHz / 1,2V) | Asus P8Z77 V-LX | 2x 4GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz CL 9-9-9-24| Windows 10 Home Premium 64-Bit | OC:JA I Link








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Richtig so?


----------



## freizeitmanager (13. Januar 2016)

Hoff es stimmt alles, heute mal mein Neuen Rechner auf Arbeit flott gemacht 

v1.74 I1784 | 15322 | Freizeitmanager| Core i7 5960X @ 8x 4,0 GHz (40x 100 MHz / 1,300v) | Asus X99 E-WS | 4x 4GB GSkill DDR4 2400 MHz CL 15-15-15-35-2T |Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC:JA | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Freizeitmanager


----------



## steAK79 (13. Januar 2016)

Wird das Ranking noch aktuell gehalten,
oder gibt es bestimmte "Fenster" in denen aktuallisiert wird?

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Zinne89 (14. Januar 2016)

Gute Frage


----------



## hellr3aser (18. Januar 2016)

Version 1.74 / 2236 / 19141 / hellr3aser / i7 5960X 8 x 4,96 GHz (39 x 127,3 Mhz / 1,5V) / Asus Rampage V Extreme / 4x 4GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4 2800Mhz 15-15-15-35 / Windows 10 64bit / OC   Link


----------



## RonGames (19. Januar 2016)

UPDATE:

v1.74 | 1627 | 10380 | RonGames | Intel® Xeon® E5-1650 @ 4,3 GHz (43x 100 MHz / 1,272V) | Asus P9X79-E WS | 4x4GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400, CL10-12-11-28 @ 1,575V | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


----------



## Schrotti (19. Januar 2016)

steAK79 schrieb:


> Wird das Ranking noch aktuell gehalten,
> oder gibt es bestimmte "Fenster" in denen aktuallisiert wird?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Hier aktualisiert leider niemand mehr.


----------



## steAK79 (20. Januar 2016)

Hab den Thread mal in dem "inaktiv Thread" erwähnt.
Schaun mer mal was passiert...

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## xzibit81 (21. Januar 2016)

v1.74 | 2293 | 9889| xzibit81| Intel® Core i7 6700k @ 4,6 GHz (46x 100 MHz / 1,440V) | Asus z170i PRO Gaming | 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 @ 1,35V | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (29. Januar 2016)

UPDATE PLS


----------



## Schrotti (29. Januar 2016)

hellr3aser schrieb:


> UPDATE PLS



Der TE ist hier nicht mehr aktiv-

Letzte Aktivität: 11.12.2015 12:43


----------



## Guru4GPU (29. Januar 2016)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Der TE ist hier nicht mehr aktiv-
> 
> Letzte Aktivität: 11.12.2015 12:43



Könnte vielleicht ein Admin übernehmen?


----------



## H0px (31. Januar 2016)

v1.74 | 2245| 9904|h0pex22| Intel® Core i7 6700k @ 4,5 GHz (45x 100 MHz / 1,300V) | Gigabyte z170 HD3P | 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws  DDR4- 2133MHZ


Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## TheTempic (2. Februar 2016)

v1.74 | 2040 | 8274 | TheTempic | Core i7-2600K+ SMT @ 5,35 GHz (54x 99 MHz / 1,6V) | Asus P8P67 Deluxe Rev. 3 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 @ 1,5V + 2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1600, CL10-10-10-30 @ 1,5V | Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | LINK





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellr3aser (2. Februar 2016)

echt schade das sich hier kein Admin drum kümmert obwohl es hier ja sehr aktiv ist


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute,

wenn ihr wollt erstell ich uns einen neuen Thread für solange wie der gute weg ist. 
Es muss mir nur mal einer erklären wie das mit der [.table] und [./table] (ohne Punkt) geht.
Bei mir kommt da nur Quatsch raus...


----------



## Softy (12. Februar 2016)

Das mit den Tabellen ist eigentlich gar nicht so kompliziert, Du kannst Dir ja mal eins meiner Rankings (s. Signatur) anschauen und dort auf "zitieren" klicken, dann siehst Du den Aufbau der Tabelle.

P.S. Inzwischen ist ja CPU-Z 1.75 rausgekommen, ich habe es zwar nur einmal getestet, scheint aber wieder mehr Punkte bei gleichen Settings zu geben. Da würde ich diese Version für das Ranking nehmen, sonst wird es imo zu unübersichtlich. Aber das kannst Du natürlich machen, wie Du willst.


----------



## Interceptorvtec (12. Februar 2016)

Es wird zwar nicht mehr Aktualisiert aber hier meine Ergebnisse. Beim letzten mal hatte ich leider das falsche OC Profil gewählt .


----------



## xXDanielHDXx (12. Februar 2016)

Thread ist erstellt für alle, die ihre Ergebnisse bei mir teilen wollen. Möchte aber keinen davon abhalten hier zu posten, kenne mich mit den Regeln nicht komplett aus


----------



## darkshader (20. Februar 2016)

Hab meinen guten alten auch mal getestet
v1.75 | 1192 | 4274 | Dark Shader | Intel® Core 2 Extreme QX9750 (10,5x 333 MHz / 1,25volt) | Asrock G43Twins-FullHD | 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1033 MHz, CL7-8@ 1,575V | Windows Vista 64-Bit | OC: JA


----------



## Scoch (20. Februar 2016)

@dakrshader xXDanielHDXx (einen Post obendrüber) hat einen neuen Thread erstellt, SSJ4Crimson scheint keine Zeit mehr dafür zu haben.


----------



## Softy (20. Februar 2016)

Scoch schrieb:


> @dakrshader xXDanielHDXx (einen Post obendrüber) hat einen neuen Thread erstellt, Softy scheint keine Zeit mehr dafür zu haben.



 Ist doch gar nicht mein Thread


----------



## Scoch (20. Februar 2016)

@Softy *räusper* ich meinte natürlich SSJ4Crimson


----------



## Chrizy83 (22. Februar 2016)

v1.75 | 1350 | 8884 | Chrizy83 | Amd 8350 @ 4,6Ghz (23x201 / 1,38125V | Formula-V Rog | 4x8GB Corsair 1866Mhz CL-9 @ 1,5V | Windows 10 64bit | OC: Ja

Geht mit der H90 Wakü nicht über 60C°, 56-57C° mit 30min prime95.
Kiste ist mehr als Stabil


----------



## MrHide (14. März 2016)

v1.75 | 2348 | 100025 | MrHide | Intel i7 6700K@4,7Ghz (47x100 / 1,4V) | Asus Maximus VIII Formula | 4x8GB GSkill Ripjaws@16-16-16-36-2T | Win10 64bit | OC: Ja





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanrot (14. März 2016)

MrHide schrieb:


> v1.75 | 2348 | 100025 | MrHide | Intel i7 6700K@4,7Ghz (47x100 / 1,4V) | Asus Maximus VIII Formula | 4x8GB GSkill Ripjaws@16-16-16-36-2T | Win10 64bit | OC: Ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ziemlich hoher Multi Thread score für den Takt. Sehr cool auf jeden Fall, aber komm doch rüber in die aktuelle Rangliste http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/427277-ranking-cpu-z-1-75-benchmark.html


----------



## Kusanar (14. März 2016)

Mal ne blöde Frage, kann man die Threads nicht einfach übergeben bevor hier bald wildester Thread-Wildwuchs herrscht? 
Wenn der Ersteller des neuen Threads dann evtl. in ein paar Monaten wieder abspringt, gibt es dann wieder einen NEUEN Thread??? Und beim nächsten wieder?


----------



## Wanderer92 (14. Mai 2016)

v1.76 | 1904 | 6434 | Wanderer92 | Intel i5 4670K@4,2Ghz (42x100 / 1,168V) | MSI Z87 G41 | 2x4GB Kingston HyperX + 2x2GB Corsair ValueSelect@1600MHz/9-9-9-24-2T | Win7 64bit | OC: Ja



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Damit wäre ich ja der stärkste i5 in der Rangliste...der aktuell stärkste ist das gleiche Modell mit 4,7GHz oO


----------



## sleipDE (18. Mai 2016)

UPDATE:

Desktop CPU

v1.76 | 1906 | 8009 | sleipDE | i7-3770 @ 4 x 4,223 GHz (41*103 Mhz /0,968V) | Asrock Z77 Pro 3 | 2x 8 GB Klevv KM3N8GX2 DDR3 @ 2196,4MHz / CL 11-12-11-25  | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komisch das dein Haswell i5 im Single Thread nicht vor meinem alten Ivy Bridge i7 liegt, der Takt ist ja fast gleich.


----------



## hanrot (18. Mai 2016)

hanrot schrieb:


> Ziemlich hoher Multi Thread score für den Takt. Sehr cool auf jeden Fall, aber komm doch rüber in die aktuelle Rangliste http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/427277-ranking-cpu-z-1-75-benchmark.html



guckst du da.


----------



## Saguya (11. September 2016)

v1.77 | 1946 | 7465 | Saguya | i5 6500 @ 3,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRealNicolai (29. September 2016)

CPU-Z Version: v.1.77 | Single-Core Punktzahl: 2386 | Multi-Core Punktzahl: 9235 | Username: TheRealNicolai | i5 6600k @ 4.7 (47x100) | Mainboard: Gigayte Z170x UD5 TH | RAM: 1x16gb Hyper X, DDR4 2133, CL 14-14-14-35


----------



## Eddyloveland (6. Oktober 2016)

|2039|12391|Eddyloveland|Core i7 6850K@4,2 Ghz 1.273vCore|MSI X99A Carbon Pro| 4x8 GB 32 GB DDR4 15-17-17-35| Windows 10 Enterprise



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alindahouse (8. Oktober 2016)

v1.77 | 1203 | 9767 | alindahouse | Intel Xeon E5-2670@(8x 2,6GHz) 33x 99,98MHz + 0,856v | MSI X79A-GD65 (8D) | 8x4Gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | LINK


----------



## Emanmodnar (9. Oktober 2016)

v1.76 | 1988 | 12119 | Emanmodnar | i7 6800k@(6x4.1Ghz) 1.363V | MSI X99A SLI Krait Edition | 2x8GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB  DDR4 3000 Mhz CL 15-16-16-35 | Windows 10 Home 64bit | OC: JA  | http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...anking-cpu-z-benchmark-rangliste-i7-6800k.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe kein sehr gutes Modell erwischt :/ 4.2 Ghz werde ich nicht nutzen können, da ich dafür um die 1.45 Volt brauche würde, was mir für den "daily use" etwas zu knackig ist


----------



## Saguya (25. Oktober 2016)

v1.77 | 2337 | 8935 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,6GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superior1337 (30. Oktober 2016)

v1.77 | 2138| 18191 | Superior1337 | Intel Core i7 5960x @ 8x 4,72GHz + SMT (47x 100.5MHz / 1,283V) | Gigabyte x99Soc Champion | 4x 4GB Corsair DDR4 3214,4MHZ CL 15-16-16-1 || OC: JA Link


----------



## DrDave (2. November 2016)

CPU mit ThrottleStop auf den höchsten Turbomultiplikator forciert, deswegen mal im Zweifel das OC auf ja gesetzt.
v1.77 | 1665 | 6813 | DrDave | i7 4720HQ @ 3,6GHz | Lenovo Y50-70 | 16GB DDR311-11-11-28 1T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: ja | Link


----------



## Saguya (3. November 2016)

**Update**

v1.77 | 2429 | 9297 | Saguya | i5 6600k @ 4,8GHz | ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 | 2x4GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 / CL 16-16-16-36T | Windows 10 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




glaube der Thread hier ist, Tot o.?


----------



## SDU_E (21. Februar 2017)

Hier mal mein Setting vom i7 2600.


----------



## bruderbethor (22. Februar 2017)

Sind die Ergebnisse zwischen v1.73 und v1.78 vergleichbar ? Ich wundere Mich nur gerade da ich mein Ergebniss für recht gut halte für meine Olle i7 860 @3,8 Ghz ... Single: 1362 / Multi: 5696 Screenshot reiche ich gern nach, aber es geht mir eher um die Frage ob bei v.1.78 andere Werte entstehen.

Vg Ben


----------



## SDU_E (23. Februar 2017)

Das was ich da eher auslesse , ist die Threat leisteung, also bei mir =0,5261.... ((6711/1596)/8)


----------



## bruderbethor (24. Februar 2017)

Beantwortet zwar meine Frage in keinster weise, aber da du auch die Version 1.78 verwendet hast sehe ich eine Leistungsdifferenz von ca. 15%  Bei 5% mehr Takt.


----------



## Snowhack (4. März 2017)

v1.78.3 | 2182 | 20568 | Snowhack | Ryzen R7 1700X @ 8 x 4Ghz + SMT (40x100 /  1,461V )  | Asus Crosshair VI Hero | G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200   Dual Kit / CL 16-16-16-39T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: JA | Link


----------



## Bariphone (8. März 2017)

V1.78.3| Singlecore 1304 | Multicore 8726 | Bariphone | AMD FX 8320E @ 4,458Ghz  @ 1,332V| Asus TUF Sabertooth 990FX Rev. 3| Corsair Vengeance/ Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHZ 9-9-9-24-41-2T| Win 10 Pro 64Bit| OC: JA http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=942575
AMD FX-8320E @ 4458.82 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freizeitmanager (15. März 2017)

Mal einen rausgehauen 

V1.78.3| Singlecore 1484 | Multicore 23019 | Freizeitmanager | Intel Xeon E5-2690 v4 @3,200 Ghz @ 1,068V| Asus X99-E WS/USB3.1| Samsung - DDR4 - 16 GB - DIMM 288-PIN - 2400 MHz EEC 17-17-17-39-42-1T| Win 7 Pro 64Bit| OC: Nein | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bruderbethor (16. März 2017)

Nun mit Bild 

i7 860 @3.8Ghz (Montagsmodell) / 8GB DD3 / der Rest ist im Bild zu erkennen XD


----------



## x2-3800 (16. April 2017)

Ryzen 1800X Standard mit 32Gb DDR4 DR Ram @ DDR4-2660 16-16-16 timings

v1.78.1 | 2143 | 18603 | X2-3800 | AMD RYZEN 1800X stock clock | ASUS Prime 370x Pro | 2x16Gb G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C15D-32GTZSW @DDR4-2660 CL16-16-16-1t| Windows 10 Pro X64 | OC:Nein | AMD K17 @ 3692.52 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Takt original bis zu 3700Mhz bei MT und bei ST sollten bis zu 4.1Ghz Turbo anliegen, kann aber nicht so leicht festgestellt bzw gemessen werden.


----------



## x2-3800 (16. April 2017)

UPDATE:

Ryzen 1800X Standard mit 32Gb DDR4 DR Ram @ DDR4-2660 16-16-16 timings

v1.78.1 | 2229 | 18766 | X2-3800 | AMD RYZEN 1800X stock clock | ASUS Prime 370x Pro | 2x16Gb G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C15D-32GTZSW @DDR4-2660 CL16-16-16-1t| Windows 10 Pro X64 | OC:Nein | AMD K17 @ 3692.52 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR

Messung diesmal ohne Hintergrundprogramme. AMD K17 @ 3692.52 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR   Bei den ST/MT Bildanhang  muss irgendwie ein alter Bench durchgerutscht sein, löschen lässt sich das Bild auch nicht mehr, daher hier der Link zum Ergebnis.


----------



## Alpendollar (17. April 2017)

*Ein alter ganz groß!*

Für einen alten i5 Anno 2012 ganz ordentlich


V1.78.0 x64| Singlecore 1923 | Multicore 7420 | Alpendollar | Intel i5-3570K @4x3,400 Ghz  @ 1,188V| Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3 | Crucial Ballistic - DDR3 - 16 GB -1600 MHz 9-11-11-29  |  Windows 10 Pro  | OC: JA   |


----------



## Tobi120789 (18. Juli 2017)

v1.79.1.x64 | Single-Core 363,3 | Multi-Core 3881,2 | Tobi120789 | AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,2GHz @-0,16250V Offset | Asus Prime B350 Plus |16GB RipJaws V schwarz 3200@2933 16 18 18 38 69 1 | Windows 10 64 Bit | OC: Nein |

v1.78.3.x64 | Single-Core 1892 | Multi-Core 16212 | Tobi120789 | AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @ 3,2GHz @-0,16250V Offset | Asus Prime B350 Plus |16GB RipJaws V schwarz 3200@2933 16 18 18 38 69 1 | Windows 10 64 Bit | OC: Nein |


----------



## alindahouse (4. August 2017)

v1.77 | Single-Core 1391 | Multi-Core 10792 | alindahouse | Intel Xeon E5-2690@(8x 2,6GHz) 38x 99,98MHz + 0,880v | MSI X79A-GD65 (8D) | 8x4Gb G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1600 CL 11-11-11-28-2T | Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit | OC: Nein | Link


----------



## BickSlick (6. September 2017)

v1.79.1.x64 | Single-Core 507 | Multi-Core 4679 | BickSlick | Intel Core I7 - 7820X @ 3,6GHz | Asus ROG STRIX X299-E GAMING | 16 GB G.Skill DIMM DDR4-3600 Kit | Windows 10 64 Bit | OC: JA |


----------

